# Marek's Raiders Dark Elf WIP-Heresy Online Painting Challenge



## apidude

Marek's Raiders Dark Elf WIP - Heresy Online Painting Challenge
Background / Overall goal:
The upcoming Heresy Painting Challenge is just the thing I've needed to focus my attention on getting my Druchii Army (currently over 3000 pts in boxes), assembled, painted and ready for the table. I've been playing 40K for about 2 years and have wanted to try Fantasy Battles for about a year. I've been buying models and taking the sprues out and looking at them but not really getting serious about getting the army put together up til now. I kept getting distracted with finishing my Tau army and Space Marine Brotherhood of Fire army.

The overall goal will be, over the twelve months of the challenge, to paint up a general Druchii army list of about 2000 points. I've built the list and I'll use this WIP log will chronicle how I go about getting the list built and painted according to the Painting Challenge and will document the first battle of the new army.

The generic list I will be working toward is as follows:

Hero(general):
Master with Hydra Blade, Dragonbane Gem, and Potion of Speed mounted at first on a Dark Steed and then later on a Manticore.
Core:
20 Warriors with Spears, Lordling, Musican, and Standard Bearer.

20 Warriors with Crossbows, Lordling, Musician, and STandard Bearer

20 Corsairs with 2 weapons, Reaver, Musician, and Standard Bearer

20 Corsairs with 2 weapons, Reaver, Musician, and Standard Bearer

10 Dark Riders with spears, shield, Herald, Musician, and Standard Bearer
Special:
10 Cold One Knights, with Dread Knight, Musician, and Standard Bearer

2 Reaper Bold Throwers, with crew
I might take a side diversion during the Challenge if all is going well to paint up the odd single Hero/Lord/Sorceress model, just to break the monotony of painting Core troops, but the objective is to get the bulk of the models needed for the army painted. The special characters will come later or as a reward for getting the Core finished.

December 2010's Painting Goal (pre Challenge warm-up):
I tend to paint back ranks first when I am painting up a new unit. I prefer to "practice" on the back ranks so that any learning and mistakes that are made are in the back and not quite so obvious to the observer....so I'll start off with the first unit of: 
 Corsairs, Ranks 3-4, 10 models
A couple of comments first:
1. please bear with the pictures for now. I haven't quite figured out the best way to take them. They will get better as I learn how to get better shots.
2. For the sharp eyed DE player, you will notice that there are a lot of the old model Corsairs in the mix. I confess. I am cheap. I don't throw nuthin' away. In one sense, a Corsair is a Corsair, whether it is old school or new. I fully expect to mix all the models together into to units that will consist of mostly new models and some old.
3. They look dusty in the pictures. Some of that is lack of picture taking skill, the other is that they have been sitting on a shelf for about a year. Before I start painting I will wash them down and let them dry.
4. I daubed some paint on them when I first got them and right now they look terrible. Keep in mind that this WIP log starts with the beginning and shows how they develop. Hopefully by the end of December they will look quite a bit better.

Before:










































Corsairs, Ranks 3-4, 10 models

*Coming up - January 2011 Goal: The Challenge starts!*
Continuing the development of the first Corsairs unit, January will complete the Corsairs unit by finishing:
Corsairs, Ranks 1-2, 7 models

Corsairs, Reaver, 1 model
Corsairs, Musician, 1 models
Corsairs, Standard Bearer, 1 model

Your comments are welcome although, at this point, wishes of luck and support would be most appreciated.

Thanks for looking and check back in December for updates.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Just a quick reminder- you realise the Challenge doesn't start till Jan 2011 right? So anything you do in December won't be considered towards the challenge.


----------



## apidude

Thanks. I thought it was opening up in December. Oh well, I think I will still start in Dec. That will get the old Corsairs painted and done and I can work with the new models. Who knows what Santa might bring down the chimney.:grin: 
I've edited my original post to reflect the actual start. Thanks for pointing out my error.


----------



## Midge913

Sounds like a good plan! Good luck with the army creation and the challenge!


----------



## apidude

*Marek's Dark Elf Raiders: Corsairs, Ranks 3 and 4 ... Conclusion*

*Marek's Dark Elf Raiders: Corsairs, Ranks 3 and 4 ... Conclusion*
*Final Thoughts on January's Challenge....*
In retrospect, the Jan Challenge has been extremely helpful to my painting approach. Rather than being mostly random, keeping focused on "these 10 models" let me more fully experiment with shading and highlighting of the models. Previous to this, my focus was "get three colors on the model and get it on the table".

I am a lot happier with the models with some depth developed in the model. Now, if I can only grapple with and beat the painting of the eyes.... my hands always "twitch" just as I apply the white and it gets blobbed into the eyecavity. It makes my models look like a twisted poker just goosed them. One model I painted the eyes on 12 times and washed it out because it looked bad. I gave it up for a bit. I think I developed a bit of a block. I finally managed to get the faces painted but am still not happy with them....they look like faces that were painted on rather than simply a face on a person. I will have to keep working on it...practice, hopefully, will make perfect.

Since I had to take a pass on the challenge due to the winter storm that blew through Ohio and made the power go "phtttt" on Feb 1, 2011, I'll post pictures later this week when the power is back on and I can finish editing them. [Edit: Pictures posted below on 2/5/2011.]


_On the horizon...._

The February Challenge will be to tackle ranks 1 and 2 of this Corsairs unit to include the standard bearer, the Reaver(champion), musician, and the remaining models needed to complete the first two ranks. If there is time, I'd also like to paint one of my three Assassins or one of my Sorceresses.

Your comments and suggestions are extremely valuable to me, especially on the painting of faces/eyes. In January's Painting Challenge I spent more time on that than on anything else. Now, granted, I'd never really tried to paint faces before (my other armies, Tau and Space Marines, have complete helmets which cover their entire face) and found working faces to be at the very edge of what I am able do. I hope, with practice, I can get my faces to look more natural. Anyway, thanks for reading and thanks Humkt for creating and managing the Challenge.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

apidude said:


> Since I had to take a pass on the challenge due to the winter storm that blew through Ohio and made the power go "phtttt" on Feb 1, 2011....


Sounds annoying in the extreme; my condolences.



apidude said:


> Now, if I can only grapple with and beat the painting of the eyes.... my hands always "twitch" just as I apply the white and it gets blobbed into the eyecavity. It makes my models look like a twisted poker just goosed them....
> 
> ...Your comments and suggestions are extremely valuable to me, especially on the painting of faces/eyes. In January's Painting Challenge I spent more time on that than on anything else. Now, granted, I'd never really tried to paint faces before... and found working faces to be at the very edge of what I am able do. I hope, with practice, I can get my faces to look more natural.


I encountered the same hurdle when I moved from Chaos Marines to Warriors of Chaos.

The thing that helped me the most was the realisation that - unless you are very very close - a shaded eye-socket and a painted eyeball with dark iris are almost indistinguishable, so try not white painting over the base skin tone on the eyes and just washing the sockets with a pink/brown/grey wash depending on your skin tone.

Once you can get some photographs up I am sure someone will be able to give you more targeted advice.


----------



## Midge913

apidude said:


> It makes my models look like a twisted poker just goosed them.


:laugh: God that gave me a good laugh!



apidude said:


> found working faces to be at the very edge of what I am able do. I hope, with practice, I can get my faces to look more natural.


That is really the key. But Dave has a very good point. Try experiementing with some other techniques and you may find that you have a good solution that doesn't involve painting the eyes white with an iris.


----------



## apidude

*Painting eyes -- Redux*

Thanks, gents for the advice. I suppose that with light skinned models a wash with thinned brown ink or Devlan Mud or Ogryn Flesh would work itself into the cracks and shade them. With dark or grey skinned models just a darker shade or black.

With my Tau (blue skin) a very thin wash of black/purple, or Leviathan Blue, maybe?

The key would be using a very thin wash, yes?


----------



## Midge913

apidude said:


> The key would be using a very thin wash, yes?


Yes a very thinned wash over several layers until you get it the way you want it to look. You don't want to apply too much pigment at once or it will just change the color of the skin tone instead of washing just the recesses.


----------



## apidude

*The Power is Back On and Here are January's Models*

Well, finally got power back up and managed to download the pics and get them ready to be posted.

Here they are:




































As always, for those of you who chose to read, your suggestions are welcome.

(Note: I still have some highlighting and detail work to finish as well as finish the bases. I'll take care of those little details in between painting sessions on February's Challenge.)


----------



## apidude

*My Photo "Studio"*

By the way, I think I've figured out how to take pics. There was a thread in the Forums that helped me immensely, but now I can't find it.
Anyway, I didn't know about adjusting the White Balance and using the built in timer in order to adjust the light mix and to eliminate hand shake. Using some of the guidance in the thread I set up my temporary photo "studio" on my temporary workbench in the garage and, using some PVC stands I built to clamp work lights to in order to position them properly, I turned the workbench into a miniature photo studio.

It worked much better than what I used before. 










Now I wish that I had bookmarked the thread so I could post a link.


----------



## apidude

*Apidude's February 2011 Painting Challenge Project Log*

Marek's Dark Elf Raiders - Corsairs Ranks 1 and 2
Well, In January, I planned to document the first round of the Online Painting Challenge in this PLOG, but RL got in the way and I ended up doing all I could simply to get the challenge completed on time, let alone try to document it with text and pictures.

So, for February 2011, with renewed focus, I intend to document the painting of the 2nd Challenge - Ranks 1 and 2 of a 20 man Dark Elf Corsairs unit consisting of the Standard Bearer, the Reaver(champion), the Musician and the remaining 7 models for the first two ranks. Ranks 3 and 4, using "old school" metal models were painted in January 2011. (I've posted the pictures in the PLOG above. 

Abbreviations
I may refer to paints used if I document this properly. If so here are the abbreviations I will be using.

VMC = Vallejo Model Color
VGC = Vallejo Game Color
CP = Citadel Paints
CFP = Citadel Foundation Paints

Introduction
For this segment of the Painting Challenge, I started off with 10 models primed black:



















Let's see how this month goes....


----------



## lav25gunner

looks nice. I suggest painting the base any color brown before you glue the sand on, it looks a lot nicer.


----------



## CLT40k

nice looking squad... + rep - keep up the good work.. 

One comment... their faces look a little bland... I think a wash + highlight would look really good - is that the detail work you were talking about?


----------



## apidude

*Finishing Touches*

CLT40K:
Yep.
To do:
Faces: Wash and touchup highlights.
Armor: Highlighting.
Sea Dragon Cloak: wash and highlight to deepen the details
Weapons: A very thin red wash on all the blades. You can see on one Corsair that his sword has a red tone. I want that same tone on all weapons to a varying degree.
Bases: Touch up edges and add grass and odd details.

Thanks for looking and the rep.

It's gratifying for a newbie.


----------



## apidude

*Ranks 1 and 2 Corsair Unit 1 Painting Guide*

_Painting Marek's Dark Elf Raiders Corsairs:_

Abbreviations:
VMC = Vallejo Model Color
VGC = Vallejo Game Color
CIT = Citadel Paints

Before and After:
Here are the pics of the Feb 2011 Painting Challenge models at the beginning of the month. 
For this segment of the Painting Challenge, I started off with 10 models primed black:


















....and here are the pics of the finished unit for the February 2011 challenge. 
*Rank 1 and Command:*

























_Rank 2:_

















And here is the entire completed unit consisting of both January and February's models....
(it was a bit of a pain ranking up the old metal Corsair models with the new plastic ones. 
They don't really fit well together.)

































Painting Journal:
As I mentioned earlier in this Project Log I am a relative newcomer to miniature painting. 
I've only been dabbling with it for about 18 months. As such, I am posting this long post 
in the WIP Log because I want to record (so that I can repeat the sequences) how I 
painted up my first unit of Corsairs. I have another full unit of 20 Corsairs with crossbows 
that will need to be painted, as well as a 10 model unit of Corsairs armed with two weapons 
that will get added to what I did this month in order to make a 30 model strong unit. 
However, it will be some time before I return to Corsairs as March's Painting Challenge will 
be to do a full unit of DE Spearmen. When I do pick up the Corsairs again, I will want to 
replicate the paint sequence thoroughly so that all the models will tie together.

The numbering of the sequences below represents the order in which I applied the layer.

I greatly appreciate helpful comments. So far the painting advice I have received through 
this forum has been transforming, helping me over some really rough spots and giving me 
reasons to get better at painting. I'd like to thank all who review this in advance for your 
critiques and suggestions. 
_____

Priming was done with a black primer. I don't believe that I used Citadel primer for this batch. 
It may have been P3 but I cannot remember....it was better than a year ago.

A. Armor:

Black Red, (VMC# 70859)
Scarlett Red (VMC# 72012)
Highlight: Gory Red (VGC# 72011)	
Wash: Devlan Mud (CIT)
Extreme Highlight: Blood Red(CIT)
 
B. Gloves:

German Grey, (VMC#70995)
Wash: Very thin wash made of Brown Ink(CIT), 1 drop, and "Magic Wash*, 6 or more drops"

*"Magic Wash": a mix of acrylic floor polish (1 part) and distilled water(3 parts) Note: 
The magic wash does make the pigment collect and concentrate in low spots like magic, 
but, like the Winds of Magic, it comes with a price....it tends to add a glossy finish when 
it is used. If that is not what is desired, either use water and lose the concentration 
effect or go back over the gloss with a matte varnish to kill the shine.

C. Hair: 
Hair choice ended up being interesting. Most pictures I found of GW Dark Elves have them 
with black or very dark gray hair. I wanted to be a bit different so I decided that Dark Elves, 
as a species, are simply elves. Physically they are identical to their kindred, the High Elves. 
It is only in their orientation that they are different. That being said, I looked at pictures 
of High Elves and most images I found had either very light brown or blond hair....so I decided 
that my DE Army would become very pale blond. After I decided this and told my son, he 
told me about the D&D race of the Drow. Bingo! Except for the dark skin, that was what 
I was looking for. 

So here is how I got close to what I wanted:

Bleached Bone(CIT) or Graveyard Earth(CIT)
Wash: Thinned applications of either Citadel Gryphonia Sepia, Ogryn Flesh, Devlan 
Mud, or Badab Black - chosen randomly for individuality. 
Highlight: Bleached Bone or Ivory
Note: In retrospect, I probably should have thinned the highlight a bit more than I did....
when looking at it blown up the paint looks thick and kinda chunky. 
[Note to self: Thinner paint and lighter touch.....]

D. Sea Dragon Cloak - Scales

Dark Angles Green(CIT)
Wash: Thraka Green(CIT)
Shading wash: Thinned Brown Ink (CIT)

Note: Bony Spikes on some Cloaks

Graveyard Earth(CIT)
Graveyard Earth(CIT)/Bleached Bone(CIT), 1:1 mix
Bleached Bone(CIT)


E. Sea Dragon Cloak - Leather

Charred Brown (VGC# 72045)
Charred Brown/Beasty Brown(VGC# 72043), 1:1 Mix
Wash: Brown Ink(CIT)/Magic Wash* 1:6 Mix
Highlight: Beasty Brown
F. Cloth:

Trousers: German Grey, (VMC#70995)
Tunic: 

Royal Purple(VGC#72016)- 3 parts / Black(VGC#72051)- 3 parts / German Grey(VMC#70995)- 1 part
Highlight: Royal Purple (VGC#72016)

G. Sword - Blade

Mix: Natural Steel(VMC#70864) x 6 parts / Black (VGC#72051) x 3 parts / Gunmetal Blue (VGC#72054) x 1 part
Very thin wash of Vermillian Ink(VMC#70934), 1:10 mix Ink/distilled water
Edging: Gunmetal Metal(VGC#72054)
Extreme Edge: Mithril Silver(CIT)

H. Sword Hilt and other Gold Bits

Tinny Tin (VGC#72060)
Brassy Brass (VGC#72058)
Wash: thinned Devlan Mud(CIT)
Glorious Gold (VGC#72056)
Wash: Gryphonia Sepia Ink(CIT)
Extreme Highlights: Mithril Silver(CIT)

I. Skin / Faces:  
This part was the most challenging and took the longest time. I was not happy with the 
faces on my January Challenge models (Ok, so it was the first time I painted faces - my 
40K Tau and Space Marines armies mostly have helmets with only the occasional face.) 
I started with the faces on this unit long before I painted any thing else, I wanted them 
done first before I moved on to the rest of the model. I worked a long, LONG time 
trying to get the faces right. I am still not satisfied with what I ended with, but 
they are better than last month so I think I have improved. Now to keep working 
on my face painting skills on the next months challenge. Working with very small 
faces inside helmets is a bit of a pain. 

Anyway, here is what I did for the flesh parts:

Base: Dark Flesh(CIT)
Tallaran Flesh(CIT Foundation)
Wash: Ogryn Flesh Ink(CIT)
Highlights: Dwarf Flesh(CIT)
Extreme Highlights: Elf Flesh(CIT)

On some models I did go back and give them an extremely thin blue wash to add 
some cool color to the face and attempt to make it a bit more pallid than the warm 
colors would indicate.

J. Eyes: 
Well, I'll be honest. I don't seem to like painting eyes. My own eyes don't work 
well enough to really see what is going on at the tip of my paint brush even with a 
set of 3.5+ reading glasses on and, unless I REALLY concentrate, I tend to flinch a 
tiny bit when applying the paint, smearing paint where it is not wanted. I learned to 
hold my breath, brace the two hands together so that only the brush fingers were 
moving and not to flinch when the paintbrush tip touched.

I started with the classic technique: paint the white eye then dot a pupil in the center. 
I also tried the black smear then apply two touches of white on either side technique. 
For me and my eyes and hands, I think I prefer the first approach...I only have to do 
one dot not two. It seemed more successful as long as the hands were braced and 
I didn't breath.
_____
On the Horizon.....what's coming in March 2011.....
Well, that is it for the February Challenge. Next month, I am going to go for a whole 
20 model unit of Spearmen including command models. It is twice what is required but 
since all the models will be basically the same, I should be able to get a bit of a production 
line going. By the time I have reached model #20, model #1 should be dry and ready to 
move onto the next step. I will still start with the models on the back rank so that I can 
deal with problems and the learning curve on models that will be mostly hidden. 

Here are the BEFORE pictures of March's Challenge:

*Rank 1 with Command:









Rank 2:









Rank 3:









Rank 4:








*


----------



## apidude

Update: 
Well, All the shield simply popped off without breakage, so this may be easier than I had hoped. 

The prime coat is quite a bit thicker than I would have applied so drybrushing the chainmail may be an issue. I'll try to post a few interim pics in a day or so.


----------



## CLT40k

Nice work... I think you need a bit more black in the eyes though... they look a little scared :wink:


----------



## apidude

CLT40k said:


> Nice work... I think you need a bit more black in the eyes though... they look a little scared :wink:


That is a new Aspect of the Winds of Magic .....they are casting the Evil Eye......one glance and Whammy you are petrified.....


----------



## apidude

*Marek's Dark Elf Raiders Spearmen, Unit 1:*

_*Painting Marek's Dark Elf Raiders, Spearmen, Unit 1:*_

Here are the BEFORE pictures of March's Challenge, 20 Dark Elf Spearmen with Shields:

*
Rank 1 with Command:








Rank 2:








Rank 3:








Rank 4:








*

.....and here are the AFTER pics. C&C more than welcome.

*
Rank 1 with Command:
















Rank 2:
















Rank 3:
















Rank 4:
















Ranked Unit:


































and here is a bit of work in progress... a start on one of the Sorceresses.

*

















PAINTING JOURNAL:
The models were primed with a black primer. I am unsure as to what kind of primer it is. The coat applied was fairly heavy, heavier than I would have applied.... some detail definition was lost.

Key:
CIT = Citadel paints/washes
VMC = Vallejo Model Color
VGC = Vallejo Game Color


Faces/Skin:
1. Tallaran Flesh(CIT Foundation)
3. Wash: Ogryn Flesh Ink (CIT) / Skin Wash (VGC# 72093)
4. Highlights: Dwarf Flesh (CIT)
5. Extreme Highlights: Elf Flesh(CIT), very thin coat

Cloth: Shirt
1. German Grey, (VMC# 70995)

Cloth: Tunic/Scarf:
1. Royal Purple(VGC# 72016)- 3 parts / Black(VGC# 72051)- 2 parts
2. Royal Purple

Chainmail:
1. Drybrush Natural Steel (VMC# 70864), 3 parts/Black, 1 part /Bright Bronze (VGC# 72057), 1 part
2. Wash, Badab Black(CIT), Heavy
3. Drybrush Chainmail(CIT)
4. Wash: Badab Black(CIT), Light
5. Mithril Silver (CIT), Very light Drybrush, top to bottom

Armor:
1. Base: Black Red, (VMC# 70859)
2. 1st Highlight: Scarlett Red (VMC# 72012)
3. 2nd Highlight: Gory Red (VGC# 72011)	
4. Wash: Devlan Mud (CIT)
5. Extreme Highlight: Brassy Brass (VGC# 72058)


Spear Blade:
1. Mix: Natural Steel(VMC# 70864)x6 parts / Black(VGC# 72051)x 3 parts / Gunmetal Blue (VGC# 70800) x 1 part
2. Very thin wash of Vermillian Ink(VMC#70934), 1:10 mix Ink/distilled water
3. Edging: Gunmetal Metal(VGC# 72054)
4. Extreme Edge: Mithril Silver(CIT)


Shield:
1a. Base: Royal Purple(VGC#72016)- 3 parts / Black(VGC#72051)- 2 parts
1b. Skull base: Tinny Tin(VGC# 72060)
1c. Back: German Grey, (VMC# 70995)
2a. Base Mid-tone: Royal Purple (VGC# 72016)
2b. Skull Mid-tone: Drybrush Bright Bronze (VGC# 72057)
3a. Royal Purple, 1 part/Liche Purple, 1 part
3b. Skull Highlight: Light Drybrush Glorious Gold (VGC# 72056)
4b. Skull Wash: Gryphonia Sepia Ink(CIT)
5b. Skull Extreme Highlight: Mithril Silver(VGC# 72052), very light drybrush at extreme edges, from top to bottom
6. Finish base shield with high gloss varnish.

Gold Bits: 
1. Tinny Tin (VGC# 72060)
2. Brassy Brass (VGC# 72058)
3. Wash: thinned Devlan Mud(CIT)
4. Glorious Gold (VGC# 72056)
5. Wash: Gryphonia Sepia Ink(CIT)
6. Extreme Highlights: Mithril Silver(CIT)

Base:
1. German Med Brown, (VMC# 70826)
2. Model Railroad Train Ballast, Dark Brown
3. Static Grass spots

Thanks for looking. Any and all comments are welcome.... have fun.:grin



http://www.advancedtautactica.com/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=12959


----------



## Midge913

The gold on both the shields and the sorceresses staff looks really nice. My only qualm is that the red armor reads a little flat in the photos. Perhaps some devlan or badab wash just in the recesses and then an additional highlight of blood red would do the trick. Next time I am over I want to see them in person


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I like the use of CO Knight bits to add variation to the command; I think I also spy a Mordheim flamberge.


----------



## apidude

*Painting Marek's Dark Elf Raiders Spearmen, Unit 2:*

Painting Marek's Dark Elf Raiders Spearmen, Unit 2:

Well, it is the beginning of the month of April, and so far during the Painting Challenge I've completed:
Jan - 10 Corsairs with two weapons (old style metal)
Feb - 10 Corsairs with command and two weapons (new style plastics)
Mar - 20 Spearmen with spears and shields
and now April - 20 Spearmen with spears and shields.

When April is done I will just about have my Core troops finished. At the end of the first third of the painting challenge this will be what remains of the troops I wanted to finish by the end of the year long challenge:

May - 20 Corsairs with hand crossbow and weapon with command
Jun - 20 Crossbowmen
Jly - 10 Cold One Knights
Aug - 10 Dark Riders
Sep - 20 Black Guard
Oct - 20 Witch Elves
Nov - 20 Executioners
Dec - 3 Repeater Crossbow teams


Here are the BEFORE pictures of April's Challenge, 20 Dark Elf Spearmen with Shields:

    

...and this is where the Sorceress was at the end of March....
    

More WIP Later as it progresses.....


----------



## apidude

*Getting the "Finished" Look....*



Midge913 said:


> The gold on both the shields and the sorceresses staff looks really nice. My only qualm is that the red armor reads a little flat in the photos. Perhaps some devlan or badab wash just in the recesses and then an additional highlight of blood red would do the trick. Next time I am over I want to see them in person


Yes. Something doesn't seem "finished" about the armor. It still looks like it is not done and I don't think it is just the picture. 

Maybe a wash of red ink would smooth out the transitions....:scratchhead:


----------



## apidude

Well, I think I have figured out the unfinished armor problem. Originally I start with Vallejo Model Color called Black Red (... or is it Red Black????) and then try to work up from that color. However, that color is basically a red tinted black. You can't shade it, it is too dark. So I started this new batch of warriors with a 50/50 mix of Citadel Dark Flesh and Citadel Blood Red. It is a much lighter tone but not glaring like Blood Red alone. I then use a wash made from 1 part Black Red to 10 parts water (plus 1 or two drops of Magic Wash[see further up in the thread for the make up of Magic Wash]) and use it to wash the crevasses. The Magic Wash tends to cause the pigment to settle into the cracks and crevasses but does tend to put a bit of a Satin Gloss coat to the model that will need to later be flattened either by another paint layer or another wash. This Black Red Wash darkens and shades without losing the Red tone like washing with Devlan Mud or Badab Black tends to do. Then I highlight as normal. I will try to take a picture or two of my test model this weekend and get it posted next to one of my original process warriors to show the differences.

I've been travelling so have not been able to keep current on my log. I'm still hoping to finish on 20 warriors this month for the Painting Challenge.


----------



## Midge913

Glad you got it sorted out. Look forward to seeing the updated armor scheme!


----------



## apidude

*Updated Marek T'Calt's Army Showcase*

I spent some time updating my Army Showcase for Marek T'Calts Raiders. Follow this link>>> Link to Dark Elf Army Showcase.

This will be a collection of Before and After pictures without all the text/posts of the challenge. 

I will populate it with pics of the units as they start out and then replace them with finished units after completion.

Hope you enjoy.

As always, comments welcome..... remember though, the Showcase will contain a lot of starting models.


----------



## apidude

I updated my Army Showcase, Marek T'Calt's Raiders with some pics of WIP and links to some of the DE Fluff I've written about my Army.

C&C welcome.


----------



## apidude

*Marek's Dark Elf Raiders Spearmen, Squad 1 and 2, Unit 2*

Well, at the end of the month of April, we've been going 4 months. In that time I've completed:
Jan - 10 Corsairs with two weapons (old style metal)
Feb - 10 Corsairs with command and two weapons (new style plastics)
Mar - 20 Spearmen with spears and shields
and now April - 20 Spearmen with spears and shields.
Total: 60 models (OK, I know you can count but let me celebrate a bit. I've never accomplished so many finished models in that short a time. 60 core troop models and ALL of my Spearmen finished! I now have a horde of Spear/shield carrying elves! Yeah!!!!!!)

So now, at the end of the first third of the painting challenge, this is What remains of the troops I set out to finish in 2011:

May - 20 Corsairs with hand crossbow and weapon with command
Jun - 10 - 20 Crossbowmen
Jly - 10 Cold One Knights
Aug - 10 Dark Riders
Sep - 20 Black Guard
Oct - 20 Witch Elves
Nov - 20 Executioners
Dec - 3 Repeater Crossbow teams

...and here are the AFTER pics of the April challenge pics posted above at the start of April. (please click on the image to access a much larger image showing my painting flaws in all their magnified glory.) C&C more than welcome.
*
April Painting Challenge, 1st Squad (10 models): Spearmen, Unit 2, Ranks 1 and 2 (with command): 
Rank 1 with command:
 

Rank 2:
 

Total Squad 1:
 

April Painting Challenge, 2nd Squad (10 models): Spearmen, Unit 2, Ranks 3 and 4:
Rank 3:
 

Rank 4:
 

Total Squad 2:
 

April Painting Challenge, Spearmen, unit 2, complete unit:
 

April Painting Challenge, Spearmen, Horde(40 models):
 
*

I really didn't work on the extra Sorceress this month as I had planned. Instead, when taking a break from Spearmen, I started work on one of her sisters, the mounted Sorceress. I magnetized a Cold One and a barded horse I found in my bit's bin as well as the Sorceress so that I can interchange her mounts as desired. This is a WIP pic of the mounted Sorceress at the end of April. I will continue to work on her, her mounts, and her sisters ad hoc during the challenge and post pics as they develop but will not be submitting them as units in the challenge.

  
  

_*
PAINTING JOURNAL:
*_

The painting of this second unit of spearmen followed the process already described above for the 1st Squad, except for the armor.

Painting the armor. 
I was not happy with March's armor. It was flat and unfinished, there was no graduation of color or depth. So this month I painted it slightly differently and am a bit happier with the result. It still needs tweaked a bit and I need to practice a lot more, but I think I am on to an approach that will work.

1. Base: Dark Flesh(CIT)/Blood Red(CIT) - 50/50 mix
2. Wash: VERY thin wash of Black Red, (VMC# 70859)(1 drop), mixed with water (5 drops) and "magic wash"(described in an earlier posting)(5 drops). If too thin add another drop of Black Red, but be judicious, you want it to be very, very thin.
3. 1st Highlight: Mixture in #1 above(3 drops)/Hot Orange(VMC # 72009)(1 drop), then applied as a very light drybrush
4. Extreme Highlight: Brassy Brass (VGC# 72058)

The "magic wash" pulled the darker pigment into the creases of the armor creating shadowing against the Dark Flesh/Blood Red mix and the highlight drybrush put a bit of highlight on the very edge of the armor plates, giving the Low/Base/Hi needed to give these April models some depth. I need to practice applying this to get it consistent but when I get it on the model right it does what I felt was needed.


----------



## apidude

*1st Black Guard, Squads 1 and 2:*

Even though the May Challenge hasn't opened, I've decided what to paint for May - Marek T'Calt's 1st Black Guard unit, Squad 1 and 2. Here are the BEFORE pictures of this May's Painting Challenge (10 models each squad):

*1st Black Guard, Squad 1(10 models) and Squad 2(10 models): 
 

PAINTING JOURNAL:*
Nearly all the painting will follow the approaches already described earlier in this PLOG. If there are any differences I will note them in this PLOG later. 

BTW, check out my Army Showcase


----------



## Midge913

Cool. I have been looking forward to seeing these guys painted up.


----------



## apidude

*A WIP Posting....Marek's Black Guard*

Well, this month has been a real painting challenge.... to find time to paint and, to be honest, to grab the motivation..... 

Since January, I have been painting far more steadily than I was used to doing before and this month it seems to be catching up with me. I am still targeting to complete a 20 model unit of Black Guard, but.... I'm beginning to consider that "all I need to do is 10 to make what is required".

While it is not as much as I'd like, I have made SOME progress... I am putting these interim pics out to let people know that I am still at it. C&C are welcome but these are still at the "getting the basecoats on" stage. I am beginning to deal with the hair and face, with getting the base coat and a wash of Vallejo Skin Wash but I have much more detail work to go. You will spot a few dark red chaps scattered throughout the mix. This is a Black Red wash over VMC Oily Steel base coat.

As always, each pic is a thumbnail to a larger picture.
    

Anyway, I intend to spend some real time this weekend and get them in a more formal and closer to finished shape. For those who are interested, their tunics will be a dark royal purple cloth.


----------



## Midge913

Good start! I look forward to watching these progress.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Looking good.

The are certainly less comical than the GW paintjobs



apidude said:


> ...I'm beginning to consider that "all I need to do is 10 to make what is required".


I have the same issue; however, I find my painting goes in cycles where I am either painting faster or improving my basic skills, so taking this month slower to bed in the skill you have acquired might actually speed you up in the long run.



apidude said:


> You will spot a few dark red chaps scattered throughout the mix.


Does the red indicate anything special or are you just mixing the unit to add variety?


----------



## alasdair

I really like the black guard- he reminds me of my one on war hammer online


----------



## apidude

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Does the red indicate anything special or are you just mixing the unit to add variety?


Master Hobbit:
Eventually the dark red will be the overall color of the entire unit, highlighted up to add depth. The red ones are my test models so far.

Thanks for the comments and help.


----------



## apidude

*Marek's 1st Black Guard Unit, Squad 1 and 2 WIP Pics*

OK, I managed to get some concentrated time in this afternoon on my Black Guard unit. I still have a lot of detail work (the detail on the faces, the gold trim, highlights of the armor and the like) but this will give you an idea of where I am going with these guys. I've got about 10 days to finish and I think I'll be able to do them justice before time is up. C&C always welcome.

BTW, as always these pics are links to larger pics. I hope you enjoy.
*1st Black Guard, Squad 1(10 models)WIP pics
 

1st Black Guard, Squad 2(10 models) WIP pics
  

1st Black Guard, Command models, WIP pics
 *


----------



## Midge913

Looking good pops! Definitely some good progress today. Keep at 'em and I look forward to seeing them done!


----------



## Djinn24

Looking really good! Do the cloth on your normal guys like you did the command squad and those would rock! Looking forward to seeing more.

One big suggestion I have it pay a bit more attention when putting the kits together. I see a couple spots that have mold lines and extra little bits.


----------



## apidude

djinn24 said:


> Looking really good! Do the cloth on your normal guys like you did the command squad and those would rock! Looking forward to seeing more.
> 
> One big suggestion I have it pay a bit more attention when putting the kits together. I see a couple spots that have mold lines and extra little bits.


Thanks, djinn24. I got a lot (better than 50%) from the bits bin and had to take what was there. Some of the guys had had GLOBS of 5 min epoxy used to seat the arms. As to mold lines..... well, unless I have my 3.5+ reading glasses on AND use my 10+ magnifying light, I don't see nuthin' that small....:shok:. The eyes don't cut it anymore..... but I will look closer at the next set of models. I did find a bunch of stuff that I didn't know was there when I zoomed in on the pictures. (I'm going to have to take blurrier pictures....:laugh

Thanks for the comments. I really appreciate it. Check back again tomorrow. I have color balanced the pics to better show the true color of the squad and will be posting them tonight after work.

Yours,


----------



## Hammer49

Your blackguard are looking superb!


----------



## apidude

Hammer49 said:


> Your blackguard are looking superb!


Thanks, Hammer49. Appreciate the look and the feedback. 

Yours,


----------



## Djinn24

Yeah Ben told me about your bin jumping for DE parts lol. Yeah they are looking good considering. Your painting is getting a lot better.


----------



## apidude

djinn24 said:


> Yeah Ben told me about your bin jumping for DE parts lol. Yeah they are looking good considering. Your painting is getting a lot better.


Thanks, djinn24, the Painting Challenge is pushing me to get better. Thanks for looking and the comments. I am quickly moving into the finish details.

I like bin hopping because I get great deals, but.... I have to pretty much take what I can find. Some of these guys were in the batch of 10 and I had to take them with the rest but they were in pretty bad shape.

I intend to hide them on the back rank and move them off as first casualties.


----------



## apidude

*Marek's Dark Elf Raiders 1st Black Guard Unit, Squads 1 and 2:*

The plan for May's Painting Challenge was two squads (10 models each) Black Guard including command models for the unit all serving under the leadership of Marek T'Calt, Dreadlord [One of these days, I'm going to have to find a DE Model that I like to become Marek.....apidude]

Here are the BEFORE pictures of May's Painting Challenge (Note: each image links to a larger, more detail image showing most of my painting flaws) :

*1st Black Guard, Squad 1(10 models) and Squad 2(10 models): *

 

....and here are the finished models:

*
Command:
   

Squad 1 with Command:

  

Squad 2: 

  

Complete 1st Black Guard Unit:
   

*

*PAINTING JOURNAL:*
These models were a challenge in more than one way. First, over 50% came from the bits bin at my local store. Great deal, dollarwise, but a great deal of work as well stripping and cleaning and adjusting painting technique to cope with the problems. Despite that a few of the models were beyond hope. They got painted enough to blend into the unit but will be in the center of the unit where they cannot be seen and will be removed from play as first casualties. The hazards and joys of junk-yard scrounging.  I shouldn't complain. I got the remainder of 15 models in unit for less than the cost of of the single new Command box I purchased. 

Aside from that, halfway through the month I still hadn't managed to get motivated to paint these guys. The Black Guard models are fun to paint, BUT they had both cloth and armor. I started off the month not very confident on my cloth painting approach. My previous attempts .... well, stunk. So.... I was a bit intimidated by the diversity on the models and procrastinated until the third week of May before touched them.

Finally, I wanted to tie the BG into the overall red/silver/grey paint scheme I'd selected for my army but did not want to simply paint them the same way I painted the 40 Spearmen. Afterall, they are an elite unit that deserves to be set above the normal rank and file. It took me a while to figure out exactly what I wanted to do with them. (Also, I tend to lean toward 'realistic' paint schemes and I wanted to avoid any "cartoony" look. Fluffwise, this unit was used to being in the worst of the hack and slash and screams and spurting blood of their battles...they thrive in the center of the maelstrom. They would be distinctly unique, but their armor and equipment would be hard used, not bright and shiny straight off the parade ground.) This caused me to spend a long time head scratching and daubing paint on sprues (that is how I visualize paint combinations) to see what would look right. 

What you see above is what I finally came to and I am satisfied with the approach, if still a bit wimpy about my technique, but hey, you don't learn without trying new stuff and I did learn a lot with these guys. At the end, they were very fun to paint. 

..... but I will look a lot closer at bits bin models after this.

PAINTING APPROACH:
Nearly all the painting followed the approaches already described earlier in this PLOG, however, I did run into some additional painting steps:
(Note: the ratios cited below represent drops from either the Vallejo bottles or drops from the end of a stir stick dipped into a Citadel paint pot.)

Armor:
1. Basecoat: 1:5 mix of Black(VGC# 72051) and Natural Steel(VMC# 70864)
2. Wash: 1:25 mix of Black Red (VMC# 70859) and "magic wash" to drop into the cracks of the armor and provide a reddish shade. (Yes, this is very thin, almost no color at all. I wanted to have the "magic wash" pull a small amount of pigment into the cracks and crevasses of the armor to provide a red/black shadow in the cracks. I'm not totally happy with the result.... right approach but something did not go as I wanted it. Head scratching....)
3. Highlight: VMC Natural Steel 
4. Extreme Highlight: Light dry Mithril Silver edging on sharp edges

Cloak on Command Models
1. Basecoat: 2:5 mix of Gory Red (VGC# 72011) and Black.
2. 1st midtone: Add one drop of Gory Red to previous mix.
3. 2nd layer: Add another drop of Gory Red to mix at 2.
4. 3td layer: Add one drop of Mechrite Red(CIT) to mix at 3.
5. you could keep going if you wanted. I stopped at Step 4.

Eyes:
Well, I am much more comfortable with eyes and faces now. After reading an article on some website about painting faces, I went to a technical drawing supply website and ordered a set of black technical pens, ranging from .01mm, .03mm, .05mm, and .07mm tips. I put a comfortable blob of white where the eyes were and then used the .03mm tech pen to place the pupil. A little touch up around the eyes afterward when finishing the face and I was done. I still need practice but the approach is right. They look much better than any I have done before. I may go back and repaint the eyes on my first unit of Corsairs. At best the poor Corsairs look like they are going into battle after being goosed by a cattle prod. 

-----
My Army showcase has photos of all the models which are a part of the Painting Challenge (plus a few others) posted there. As I get them painted I will be swapping out the pics of the unpainted models for pics of the finished models.


----------



## Midge913

Looking really nice man! I am a huge fan of the way that all of the components of the color palette work together. The gold does a wonderful job of breaking up the scheme and providing some visually stimulating areas that draw your eye around the model without becoming a glaring irregularity. The armor plates look fantastic, nicely shaded and nicely highlighted.

My only suggestion would be on the cloth. On both the blue underskirting and the red cloaks I would add one additional fine highlight just to get the highest points to pop more and provide more contrast with the nicely shaded recesses. Keep up the good work as you are really improving and the difference in your models from the beginning of the challenge to now is really noticeable. Your army is shaping up very nicely and I look forward to bombarding these guys with dwarven artillery.


----------



## apidude

Midge913 said:


> Looking really nice man! I am a huge fan of the way that all of the components of the color palette work together. The gold does a wonderful job of breaking up the scheme and providing some visually stimulating areas that draw your eye around the model without becoming a glaring irregularity. The armor plates look fantastic, nicely shaded and nicely highlighted.
> 
> My only suggestion would be on the cloth. On both the blue underskirting and the red cloaks I would add one additional fine highlight just to get the highest points to pop more and provide more contrast with the nicely shaded recesses. Keep up the good work as you are really improving and the difference in your models from the beginning of the challenge to now is really noticeable. Your army is shaping up very nicely and I look forward to bombarding these guys with dwarven artillery.


Thanks mucho, son. I appreciate both the advice and the praise. You are a hard act to follow.... but I'm getting there. Each month down feels better. I will touch up the very edges of the cloth. I agree. The pics tone down the differences even more than RL but that just means I need to make the layers more distinct. This group was a real kick-a**. I just couldn't get my head around how I wanted them to look and then just went with my gut. They ended up being extremely fun to paint t and I got just a bit obsessive about them. 

As to shooting them with dwarven artillery.... I've seen you roll artillery dice. I ain't worried.....:biggrin:

On to Repeater Crossbows.... Check out my army showcase for pics tomorrow night.


----------



## Djinn24

Looking good Mark, I cannot wait to see them in person. I might evenhave to really pick up a fantasy army to play.


----------



## Saulot

I love how detailed you are in this log! Great stuff! And great job with those Black Guards! Your painting has really improved a lot since the the beginning of this plog!


----------



## apidude

*Harpies anyone?*

OK. I know this is not a new idea. I picked it up in White Dwarf or online somewhere but my son and I traded in some old stuff (some of it still in packages) that we will never use and I got some store credit. So, I purchased one box of Slaanish Daemonetts and a box of Tyranid Gargoyles to make Dark Elf Harpies. I spent about U.S$55.00 (counting the store credit, about US$30.00 in cash) but to get ten metal harpies in blister packs I would have spent US$75.00 or so so it was a really good deal....

I put one together and present it in all its initial glory below. I can tell I will have to spend some time thinking about how to build these as ranking up with the wing span will be a bit of a challenge. I am actually thinking of mounting them on flying bases of varying heights so they can "stack" above and below each other to help that problem out. If anyone has any ideas please share. It is something to mull over....

Anyway, pics of test model. (yes. I know it needs cleaned etc. This was just to try out how the components fit together.)

   

I don't know when I will schedule them into the Painting Challenge or if they will be just a side project. I will post more as I play with them....

They look a LOT better than the metal models and are cheaper as well.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I am not sure about the tail; it looks a little out of place.


----------



## Hammer49

Nice conversion for the harpies.


----------



## troybuckle

Just read though you whole p-log again, and you have defiantly improved your skill from start until now. I really like the conversion you have completed as well, good work.


----------



## Midge913

I like the conversion! I would still clip a little bit off the bottoms of the wings if it were me, but they are definitely looking nice.


----------



## apidude

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I am not sure about the tail; it looks a little out of place.


Dave: 
You are right. The tail is out of place and did prevent the wings from seating properly. I built another tonight but haven't had time to take and post pictures. 

I also removed the model from the square base and mounted it on a flying base modified to have a square bottom, repositioned the head and arms and now she looks like she is flying. 

It is still going to be a big challenge figuring out how to mount them so that I can rank them up, but I think it can be done if I vary the height of the flying base so that they can tuck in under and over each other. 

Midge913: You wrote, "I like the conversion! I would still clip a little bit off the bottoms of the wings if it were me, but they are definitely looking nice." 

After looking it over, I left the lower part of the wing on to give me another anchor point to glue the wing to the model. Without the second anchor point I am afraid that the wings will be to brittle and will snap off to easily. With two anchor points I think it will be stronger. I will be fitting the wing closer to the back after removing the tails as suggested by Master Hobbit so it won't look quite as "stuck on with glue" as this model does.




We will see.....


----------



## Djinn24

I agree with Ben, removing the small bit on the bottom would make them look a bit better.


----------



## apidude

*Marek's Dark Elf Reaper Crossbow unit*

Since I am traveling in the month of June, I chose something smaller that has a better chance of being completed within the time I have available. So, I am taking a break from foot sloggers to pick up war machines. I have two teams of Reaper Crossbows with their crew that will be ideal for a short month. There is a total of 4 crew models and two of the war machines themselves. It will be a good change I think from an endless stream of chainmail and cloaks.

Here are the BEFORE shots for June's challenge (as always each image links to a larger, more detail image):

*Reaper Crossbow teams - Machine and two models (x2): *


----------



## apidude

*Harpies and Wings....*



Midge913 said:


> I like the conversion! I would still clip a little bit off the bottoms of the wings if it were me, but they are definitely looking nice.


Well, Midge913 and djinn24 both agree that trimming a bit off the wings would make them look better. While agreeing with their esthetic sense, I had concerns about gluing points and weakening the joint. I went ahead on a test model and trimmed the wing a bit. Well, they were right. Despite my concerns, by removing the extra bits and small wing spar, it actually let me form fit the wing closer to the body of the daemonette and allowed me to glue the whole wing to the back rather than just at two points. I will need to use a bit of greenstuff, tho, to smooth out the gaps between the wings and at the joints and to clean up the model.

I've decided to mount the harpies on flying bases mounted in turn on square bases. The round flying bases were trimmed so that there would be no overlap over the edge of the square base and then holes were drilled into the bodies of the daemonettes/harpies to fit onto the flying base. Depending on the angle and position of the hole that was drilled, the harpie can be placed in some fairly dramatic flying poses, I believe, and by mounting them on different height flying bases, I hope to be able to rank them up adequately....well, maybe not for tournament play, but surely for friendly games. There was no way to position the wings if they were left standing on the square base. The Tyranid Gargoyle wingspan was designed for the 2" clearance between models used in 40K not to fit within the 25mm base area.

I haven't yet gotten brave enough to start trying to reposition legs and such, but when/if I do, I can see some dramatic poses that could result. For example, rather than having the harpie flying toward the enemy, one could be positioned as if it were braking its air speed on the attack with its back legs extended forward and it leaning back bracing for impact.

I will post more pics after I assemble the whole 10 model unit over the next day or two.

More later.....


----------



## Midge913

Glad to hear that worked out well! I look forward to seeing them finished up.


----------



## apidude

*Harpy update....*

After working on the Harpies for a bit of time, I have a few more assembled and made the first attempts to rank them up. I did take the previous models whose wings had not been clipped and reworked them, per the sage advice of Midge913, Dave T. Hobbit, and djinn24 [ed. thanks, gentsk:], to make the wings seat better. Here are the pics....[click to enlarge]

  

They are a challenge getting them to rank up. Most of the time spent putting these together was trying to figure out the position to mount them on the flying base and to assemble the wings/claws/feet so that they could actually fit together when ranked up. The pics show the first five models of the first rank. I have five more (the 2nd rank) to complete and the second rank will be a bit more challenging. On the front rank, I only needed to concern myself mostly with how they fit side to side (although I did try to _*consider *_ that there would be models behind the first rank I didn't focus on it. I figured I'd figure it out when I got to the 2nd rank. Well, now I've got to consider it.)

Anyway, enough of this side project for now. I'll post more later as it develops.... in between session's on June's Painting Challenge .


----------



## Midge913

Very dynamic poses. The only one that seems a bit off is the one on the far right in the second photo. It looks kinda stiff and unnatural, mostly in the legs. Other than that they are looking really cool!


----------



## apidude

Midge913 said:


> Very dynamic poses. The only one that seems a bit off is the one on the far right in the second photo. It looks kinda stiff and unnatural, mostly in the legs. Other than that they are looking really cool!


Yep. I've been looking at that one as well. 

It is not the legs. It is the head. The head needs repositioned to where it is looking down toward its feet rather than looking at cloud shapes up in the sky. If I reposition its head or maybe even use a different head and have it looking at it's target/landing point, that will help solve that problem. I didn't see it until the picture was taken.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The varied levels look really good (and smoothing all those flying bases into squares is very dedicated).


----------



## apidude

*Interim Reaper Xbow WIP.*

In between piecing harpy parts together, I have been painting on the Crossbow teams. Here are some interim pics showing progress in one week. I am pushing to get them mostly done by Friday. Here are a couple of pics.... C&C welcome.


----------



## Djinn24

Looking great so far.


----------



## Midge913

I am with Larry, looking good so far. I like the way that the copper bits on the front of the bolt throwers matches nicely with the red armor on the crew. Keep up the good work.


----------



## apidude

*Harpy update II....*

After working on the Harpies in between painting sessions and as I grab a few min. from other duties, I have a few more harpies assembled. Here are pics of the unit as it is beginning to flesh out....

   


They are really getting to be a pain trying to get them to rank up and I am about ready to throw in the towel on getting two ranks to fit together well. I've gotten the first rank to rank up so if charging or if charged I can present the front rank to my opponent, but I am afraid that the 2nd rank will have to get as close as possible but won't be able to actually rank with the first rank. There are simply to many claws, hair, wingtips, feet, etc sticking out all around the base for me to get them ALL to fit together unless I start clipping off some of those miscellaneous parts...and I don't want to do that.

More later....


----------



## Hammer49

Bolt thrower is looking very good.


----------



## apidude

*Harpy: Unit 1 Assembled!*

Ok, I know I should be painting on my Challenge, but I had to get these assembled! I actually managed to get them to rank up. I will have to jot down a grid on the movement tray and number each harpie to its corresponding place on the grid for it to work again but I did it! The second rank is missing some of their claws. They just wouldn't fit. It was a tradeoff...get them to rank up or have an extra set of claws. So that is what I settled for.....just wings on the back rank.

Anyway here are the pics:
Ranked up:
  
In Skirmish Mode:
 

Now I have no more excuses.... on to the Reaper Crossbows! (but now they are assembled and aren't pestering me to get them done.)

More later.....


Note: djinn24..... I know you didn't mention it but I found one whomping big mold mark on my Reaper Xbows. I scraped the paint off and filed it somewhat down and repainted......I figured you were just being polite by not mentioning it....:so_happy:


----------



## apidude

*Interim WIP - Reaper Xbows*

I don't have much time, a few minutes, before I get in the car for a long drive and won't be back to paint until at least a week, so I thought I'd post where my Crossbow teams are at present. There is a lot of shading and highlighting and clean up to do, especially on the crew models, but this is the basis for my WIP so far.

C&C always welcome. [ed. pics link to larger pics as always]


----------



## Masked Jackal

I'm liking the Harpies, I might be inspired to do a similar thing for my own army!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I like the palette of blues on the bolt throwers and team.


----------



## apidude

*Marek's Dark Elf Reaper Crossbow unit - Finished*

June's Painting Challenge was to complete two Reaper Crossbow teams with crew serving under the leadership of Marek T'Calt, Dreadlord. This month was a short month for me given that I was traveling during the middle of the month and did not have access to my paints or models for roughly half the month. I figured I couldn't get a full 20 model unit done in June so opted to do a warmachine unit. 

Here are the BEFORE shots(each image links to a larger, more detail image):

*Reaper Crossbow teams - Machine and two models (x2): *
  

....and here are the finished models:
*
Complete Reaper Crossbow teams:
        

*

*PAINTING JOURNAL:*
Nearly all the painting followed the approaches already described earlier in this PLOG. All models were primed with Black Primer. The crews of the Reaper Crossbows were painted using the same scheme and techniques as the Spearmen troops described earlier in this plog. However, I did run into some additional painting steps for the Crossbows themselves:

Metal Parts of Reaper Crossbow:
1. Basecoat of a 1:5 mix of Black (VMC #70950) and Natural Steel (VMC #70864)
2. Wash: Badab Black [heavy](CIT)
3. Midtone: Light Drybrush Natural Steel 
4. Wash: Ogryn Flesh [light](CIT)
5. Highlight: Very Light dry touch up of Mithril Silver on sharp edges and points.

Reaper Crossbow Details:
1. Bolts: 
a. Metal bits are the same as the metal parts of the Xbow itself above. 
b. Bolt shafts: 1:1:1 mix of Beasty Brown(CIT) / Charred Brown (VGC #72045) / Cloudy Grey (Reaper Paint #09089)
c. Wash: Badab Black[heavy] (CIT)
d. Fletching: Misty Grey (Reaper #09090)
2. Glyphs: 
a. Base: Tinny Tin (VGC #72060)
b. Midtone: Hammered Copper (VGC #72059)
c. Wash: Ogryn Flesh (CIT)
d. Highlight: Brassy Brass (VGC #72058) [very light drybrush/edging]
e. Extreme highlight: Mithril Silver (CIT) on the most extreme edges/points.

Cloaks: 
1. Basecoat: Cloudy Grey
2. 1st midtone (shade): German Grey (VMC #70920) in folds
3. Wash: Badab Black(CIT)
4. 2nd Midtone: 1:1 mix Cloudy Grey / Misty Grey
5. Highlight: Pure Misty Grey on the very edges of the folds
6. Final wash: Thin Devlan Mud with "Magic Wash"
7. Final touchup and cleanup.


My Army showcase has photos of all the models which are a part of the Painting Challenge (plus a few others) posted there. As I get them painted I will be swapping out the pics of the unpainted models for pics of the finished models. Check it out using the link below.

C&C always welcome. Thanks in advance for looking and hope you enjoy what I have tried to do....

Eighty-six models painted since January 01, 2011....

On to July - 20 Executioners


----------



## Midge913

Looking really nice! My only comment is that the backs of the cloaks are looking almost chalky. Are you drybrushing the highlight layers on or blending them?


----------



## apidude

Midge913 said:


> Looking really nice! My only comment is that the backs of the cloaks are looking almost chalky. Are you drybrushing the highlight layers on or blending them?


Kinda overbrushing/drybrushing. I don't really like it either in the pics now that I look at it. I may redo them or try to touch them up and blend them a bit more.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

As with the previous teams, the armour looks great and the combination of colours is good.


----------



## apidude

*Apidude's DE Executioners*

For July's Challenge, I am back to footsloggers, this time I'm going to work on the elite Dark Elf Executioners, 20 models. Like the Black Guard done in May, this unit will need to be tied into the rest of the army in terms of overall paint scheme but will need to be distinct from the common spearman as well as different from the Black Guard.

These models have a LOT of Chainmail even wearing masks of the stuff, so the predominate visual will be metal chain mail. I plan on doing their chainmail a bit different from the other units with chainmail I've done so far. I intend to use a mix of 3:1 Brassy Brass / Natural Steel (or a 3:2 mix, depends on how it looks). I want the chainmail to have a different look about it than the standard steel chainmail...as if it is a higher class of chainmail befitting the more elite warrior. More on that later as the Painting Challenge progresses.

Here are the BEFORE shots for July's challenge:

*First Executioner Unit, Squad 1 and 2 with command: *
  

Here we go.... Month 7 begins.....


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Executioners; an excellent choice. My brief dalliance with Dark Elves is probably at least 75% due to these models.


----------



## apidude

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Executioners; an excellent choice. My brief dalliance with Dark Elves is probably at least 75% due to these models.


Then I hope I will do them justice. I have some ideas on the Chainmail that should make them unique to the rest of the army.....and since they are mostly chainmail....


More later........ I'll try to post WIP as I go through them instead of START/FINISH pics.

Stay tuned....


----------



## apidude

*A Diversion-Winds of Magic Sorceress*

Well, I got done with the bolt throwers a bit early and started thinking about Witch Elves...... lots of bare flesh....no armor....just skin.

I'm not good at painting skin.

So, like a dolt, instead of practicing on a rank and file gal, I pick up a sorceress that I've been waiting to start and gave it a go.

Here are the start pics:
Sorceress and the Winds of Magic:
   

After a LOT of false starts and "AW, SH*Ts!" this is what I ended up with.

  

For this one, I am _asking_ for C&C, please and if you can take the time, tell me how you paint flesh....

Here is what I did:
1. Basecoat: CIT Talleran Flesh
2. Wash: Skin Wash (Vallejo Game Ink #72093)
3. 1:1 Mix: Talleran Flesh(CIT) / Dwarf Skin (VGC#72041)
4. add 1 drop to the mix in 3 of Elf Skintone (VGC#72004)
5. repeat step 4
6. touch up highlights with pure Elf Skintone.


NOTE: I had to change my background. The green felt background I normally use wouldn't show the Winds of Magic.

BTW:
Winds of Magic:
1. Basecoat: Dark Angles Green (CIT)
2. Wash: Leviathan Purple (CIT)
3. Midtone: Goblin Green (CIT)
4. Highlight: Snot Green (CIT)
5. Extreme Highlight: Camoflage Green (VGC#72031)

The Screaming Skulls:
1. Basecoat: Shadow Grey (CIT)
2. Midtone: Cloudy Grey(Reaper#09089)
(I haven't finished them yet in this picture but expect to further highlight and rewash with thinned Leviathan Purple.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Tidy paint job there. The skin looks very smooth.

At the moment the magic looks too normal to me: I think it needs extreme highlights to make it look more like extra-dimensional energy. The added contrast would also make the flesh tones seem even more real by comparison.

The only skin I paint these days is Chaos Marauder or Nurgle Champion so they are a little different from Dark Elves:

Quick: Tallarn Flesh Base Coat > Ogryn Flesh Wash > Tallarn Flesh Layer

Longer: Tallarn flesh Base Coat > Devlan Mud Wash > Tallarn Flesh Layer > Tallarn Flesh:Rotting Flesh Layer in increasing proportions.


----------



## apidude

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Tidy paint job there. The skin looks very smooth.
> At the moment the magic looks too normal to me: I think it needs extreme highlights to make it look more like extra-dimensional energy. The added contrast would also make the flesh tones seem even more real by comparison.


Thanks, Dave for the comment about the skin.
Hmmmm...... I was going to stop at Camoflage Green but maybe a extreme edge of some yellow hmmm....or silver?

I'll think on it and post what I end up with.

Thanks again.


----------



## Midge913

For the skin you need more shading as right now it looks a bit flat. Granted that could just be from the light source being directly on it for photographic purposes. Other than that it does look smooth and even which is the most difficult thing with skin. I would try and give the skin a very thin and diluted wash of Leviathan Purple. That will give it some good shading, while keeping with the cooler skin tones elves usually have.

I agree with Dave about the winds of magic. I would go back and give them an extreme highlight of Scorpion Green just to make them pop. other than that looking good so far.


----------



## apidude

*Executioner WIP Update*

I ended up going with a 3:5 mix of Bright Bronze (VGC# 72057) / Natural Steel (VMC #70864) for the chainmail.

Here are a couple of pics of very early WIP on the Executioners. I tried to color adjust the picture to show the "goldish/bronzish" subtint of the Chain mail but the pic may not show it very well. Some of the chainmail links need to be shadowed or touched up with black and they need washed and highlighted to add depth and diversity. [as always, the 400x300 pics below link to 640x482 larger pics if you want to look closer]

Unit:
  

Command
  

Test Models Basecoated:
  

Chainmail (so far):
Before I started I went over the chainmail, which had been primed black, with artist's Black India Ink with a very small amount of dishwashing fluid added to remove surface tension of the ink. I was trying to ensure that the holes in the chainmail were all painted black. The Ink itself was very thin and tended to migrate into the depressions of the model. The washing up fluid removed the liquid's surface tension which helped allow the ink to seep into the holes in the chainmail. Howver, it took a day or two to totally dry. After that I gave it an overbrush of the chainmail mix noted above.

C&C, as always, are welcome.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Guess I passed up your log mate, sorry about that.

Anyways, I love what you have done with the Harpies! Much better then the old models, much much better. I have a squad of them in the closet and they just seem...out dated?

Your bolt thrower team looks fantastics and the color scheme you have chosen looks great on your army.

My only suggestion is that you add some sand or something to their bases, unless you already have.

Have some +Rep for a sweet conversion and cool paint job!
Regards,
DoE


----------



## apidude

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Guess I passed up your log mate, sorry about that.
> 
> Anyways, I love what you have done with the Harpies! Much better then the old models, much much better. I have a squad of them in the closet and they just seem...out dated?
> 
> Your bolt thrower team looks fantastics and the color scheme you have chosen looks great on your army.
> 
> My only suggestion is that you add some sand or something to their bases, unless you already have.
> 
> Have some +Rep for a sweet conversion and cool paint job!
> Regards,
> DoE


Thanks, DOE. The hardest part of the harpies was getting them positioned so that they could rank up. Other than that I was shooting for dynamic movement being implied...as if they are swooping or flying quickly through the air or grabbing air as they brake for a landing. Glad you like them. Appreciate the comments. I have them on the "to paint" list later this year in the Challenge so you may see them again if you follow along.

I have added model train ballast to most of my bases and added the odd touch of static grass to the models. I just haven't posted newer pics since then.

Appreciate the comments and your Krieg models are great. I'm following more and more of the Painting Challenge participants and I really like the gritty realism of your models and paint work. I can almost feel the WWI trench warfare with your guys.

Here is to you. Keep up the good work and thanks for both the comments and the rep.


----------



## Midge913

Your Executioners are coming along nicely! 

I really do like the way your harpies turned out...... I will say I liked how fast they got mowed down by massed Dwarven Handguns even more :biggrin:. They looked great falling out of the sky


----------



## apidude

Midge913 said:


> Your Executioners are coming along nicely!
> 
> I really do like the way your harpies turned out...... I will say I liked how fast they got mowed down by massed Dwarven Handguns even more :biggrin:. They looked great falling out of the sky


Midge913: I f**t in your general direction, you Kaniggit. 

Next time, the harpies will wait until your precious handgunners get whittled away by crossbow bolts, and then will pounce on what is left.....:spiteful::spiteful::spiteful:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

apidude said:


> Midge913: I f**t in your general direction, you Kaniggit.
> 
> Next time, the harpies will wait until your precious handgunners get whittled away by crossbow bolts, and then will pounce on what is left.....:spiteful::spiteful::spiteful:


AWESOME! Wish I had someone to play Fantasy with so I could unleash my Vampire counts or Orcs and Goblins on them! :ireful2: 

Man I hate Italy!


----------



## apidude

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> AWESOME! Wish I had someone to play Fantasy with so I could unleash my Vampire counts or Orcs and Goblins on them! :ireful2:
> Man I hate Italy!


Well, If you get to Southwestern Ohio, Call us. Midge913 will bring his Stunties and I will bring either my Dark Elves or my Lizardmen and whomp on you.....:biggrin:


And on that thought....


Cheers.......


----------



## alasdair

Halfway through reading malus darkblade v2, and seeing this plog in a whole new light! I had to read the bit in har ganeth after I saw those awesome executioners.

Blood and souls for khaine! Keep it up man!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Excellent progress; the red is particularly good.


----------



## apidude

*Another diversion... Sorceresses....*

For July's Challenge, I am officially painting Executioners but this weekend (July 10, 2011) I went camping with my family at an extended family vacation. I've not really had the time this weekend to paint much on my challenge unit, but I did pick up two WIP models that I have been working on off and on for the past several months -- two Sorceresses, one with the Winds of Magic and one mounted on a Dark Steed. 

First, these aren't really done yet. I keep finding things to touch up, especially when I prep pictures to post. Under magnification I see all kinds of stuff that I miss with the eye alone. 

Second, both models will have basing materials on the base when finished. I tend to do that last to keep paint from getting on the basing materials.

Third, when I blew up the pics, I found some mold lines that I missed (thinking of you out there Djinn24...you are like a little voice in my head....."Dude....Dude.... look at that big whomping mold line! For shame... you can do better...!") Yep, I can. Glad to know you got my back.... [check out the hoof of the Dark Steed.]

Fourth, the more that I look at the Dark steed pic, the more that the join at the neck where the neck mounts to the body bugs me. I'll probably scrape the paint off and use GS to fill in that seam and repaint the joint. 

Fifth, this Dark Steed is actually practice for the Dark Rider's units that will be coming up later in the challenge. I need to blend more carefully -- the transitions between shades are to abrupt.

Finally, this Dark Steed and the Sorceress both have magnets so that I can remove her and place her on a magnetized Cold One if I wish. She was originally designed to fit on an Old version of the Cold Ones and I had to shave away a great deal of material to allow her to fit on the Dark Steed. (There will be more about the Cold One in a future update.)

Ok, you didn't check this out to see my typing. You want pics. So here are pics....

Here they be.... C&C welcome. [Note: Rembember, each pic links to a 640x482 pic which shows more detail.]

*Sorceress with Winds of Magic*
   

*Sorceress Mounted on Dark Steed*
   

For Midge913 and Dave Hobbit: I did use a bit of Scorpion Green on the WOM and it helped a lot. I also did another highlight of very light grey on the skulls and washed them with very thin Leviathan Purple. Also, Midge913, I used a very thin wash of Leviathan purple on her and it did take the "glare" off the flesh tones. Thanks for the advice...it worked.


----------



## Masked Jackal

May I suggest Glade Rider steeds? The Dark Elf steeds are too ugly to see the light of day, IMO.


----------



## apidude

Masked Jackal said:


> May I suggest Glade Rider steeds? The Dark Elf steeds are too ugly to see the light of day, IMO.


 

I've looked at the Glade Rider horses and I agree, they are better models. <sigh> However, the pocket book is driving the bus. I already have the Dark Steed models. 

On the other hand, new Glade Rider models could be painted Dark Grey and do double duty for both Dark Riders and Glade Riders with a few magnets added....and I was wanting to start a WE Army....

Hmmmm..... wonder if there are any Glade Riders on E-bay.....?

Thanks for the idea... I may go there if I find them for the right price.... i.e. Cheap...


----------



## Masked Jackal

It's a shame you've already bought the Dark Rider models then, because converting Glade Riders is actually a *lot* cheaper. 35$ for 8, and a few spare Warrior bits and you're done, as opposed to the about 80 or so dollars you'd have to pay for the Dark Rider models.


----------



## apidude

Masked Jackal said:


> It's a shame you've already bought the Dark Rider models then, because converting Glade Riders is actually a *lot* cheaper. 35$ for 8, and a few spare Warrior bits and you're done, as opposed to the about 80 or so dollars you'd have to pay for the Dark Rider models.


Yep. See that now......
Well, most of the Dark Riders came from the Bits Bin but it would have been nice to get the spare bits.....and in plastic.

Live and learn....
Thanks again for the suggestion...k:. I may still do it if I find Glade Riders for a reasonable price..


----------



## apidude

*Executioners WIP Updated Session 3*

Well, I finally finished most of the basecoating of the bodies for the whole unit. I still have the hair to basecoat but wanted to get up some pics of where I am now.

These guys are great models but are challenging to paint. There are lots of detail that .... well, sort of runs into each other....hair overlays armour, cloth overlays hair and armour and so on. It takes a lot longer / model to do the job the way I want it done. You have to work around things and the order in which you paint is very important. I start from the skin and work out. That way subsequent layers can also touch up the "glops" from previous layers. [OK, most of you reading this probably already know this, but I'm leaving it in for whatever newbies might be reading.]

I am still targeting to get the whole 20 model unit completed, but may decide to finish Squad 2 (ranks 3/4) next month.

Anyway, here are the pics for the batch as they currently stand. I still have a long way to go ... but this week looks wide open for painting sessions in the evening and I should be able to get them all done before the 31st. (Click on a picture to link to a 640x482 picture showing more details.)

*Squad 1 (Ranks 1 & 2) with Command:*

  
  

*Squad 2 (Ranks 3 & 4):*

  
  


*PAINTING JOURNAL:*

The basecoat red is basically a 1:1 mix of Dark Flesh(CIT) and Blood Red(CIT). I bought one pot of each and poured the paint out into a single plastic cup, mixed it thoroughly and then poured the combined mix back into the cleaned pots. 

Cloak on the Champion
I broke my own rule about painting from the skin out on the Champion. I got the basecoats on and then turned to his cloak. His cloak was done slightly differently than the command models of the Black Guard. (see above in the PLOG for details). For this model I started the same, but shifted the mix/layering approach.

1. Basecoat: 2:5 mix of Gory Red (VGC# 72011) and Black.
2. 1st midtone: Add 2 drops of Gory Red to previous mix. (Ratio: 4:5)
3. 2nd layer: Add another drop of Gory Red to mix at 2. (Ratio: 5:5[1:1])
4. 3td layer: Add one drop of Blood Red to the blend after step 3. 
5. I continued repeating Step 4 until I was satisfied with the layering. I think it took about 3 more steps to finish. I will post a few pics of him alone tomorrow.

That is it for now.... more later this week as I add shading, highlights, and details.  

As always, C&C welcome.


----------



## Masked Jackal

Very nice contrast between the blues and reds. Executioners are some of my favorite models in the Dark Elf range.


----------



## apidude

*WIP Excecutioner Champion*

I focused a few pics on the basecoated Champion to illustrate the cloak. I will say that when you blow up images 2 to 4 times their normal size you see all kinds of detail that escapes the naked eye....

In a way it is a bit discouraging. To be honest, the Thumbnails that I post in the Plog are more to scale than the pictures they link to and are more illustrative of what the models actually look like.

Anyway, I guess I'll get used to it.... 

Meanwhile, here is the *Executioner Champion:* (remember he is still a WIP but C&C are always welcome)


----------



## Masked Jackal

Hmm, I'd start by brightening up the cloak just a bit to give it enough contrast to the dark areas. Great start though! Oh, and the trim on the chainmail there, but I think you're aware of that.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Great looking Executioners Apidude, they turned out nicely! If I may make one little suggestion, if you use mithiril silver on the blades edges,assuming the actual blade is chainmail or boltgun metal, it will make the swords appear very sharp....if your interested.

Keep up the good work man!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I like the dark cloak, so might brighten armour instead.

His skin looks a little flat at the moment; is it still in progress?


----------



## apidude

Masked Jackal said:


> Hmm, I'd start by brightening up the cloak just a bit to give it enough contrast to the dark areas. Great start though! Oh, and the trim on the chainmail there, but I think you're aware of that.


MJ: Yep, he is still WIP. The chainmail and other details are coming along. I'll post another picture when they are done. Stay tuned......



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Great looking Executioners Apidude, they turned out nicely! If I may make one little suggestion, if you use mithiril silver on the blades edges,assuming the actual blade is chainmail or boltgun metal, it will make the swords appear very sharp....if your interested. Keep up the good work man!


Thanks DOE for watching and your suggestion. I agree. I have a couple more layers to lay onto the blade. The base blade basecoat is a 3:1:1 mix of Natural Steel / Black / Gunmetal Blue. The next step puts on a very thin layer of straight Natural Steel followed by the edging using Mithril Silver. Sometimes I then finish with a light wash of Vermillion Red to give a red tinge to the blade.



Dave T Hobbit said:


> I like the dark cloak, so might brighten armour instead. His skin looks a little flat at the moment; is it still in progress?


Thanks Dave. I still have work to do on the armour....some shading in the crevasses and ****** then highlights up to Blood Red. The flesh is only basecoated with Talllaran Flesh. I have several more layers to work up.


Thanks all for watching and the suggestions . I will use them all before I am done.

For now I just wanted to illustrate with these pics the difference in cloaks between this Champion and the cloaks of the Black Guard Command models back in the PLOG >>>> here.


----------



## apidude

*More WIP - Getting Close......*

Ok, I am finding that posting WIP pics on a semi regular basis keeps me focused. This month has needed all the focusing I can get. July has been so busy that finding time to paint without it interferring with a) the Honey's HoneyDo list, b) Family gatherings and socializing, c) Work and d) Yard work, bills, other hobbies etc has been .... well, more than a challenge.

I managed to get some more work done on my Executioner Unit last night. I finished basecoating the hair and began shading. I'm only posting pics of the Command models. The other 17 models in the unit are all at the same stage.

While still WIP, they are beginning to come together and I can see hints of where I am going. Tonight, I will highlight and begin on details.

Anyway, here is where we are today (the pics link to 500x600 pics if you want to see more detail)

     

To do:
Highlighting
Detail work (hands, swords, etc)
Finish Faces
Basing

More later....


----------



## Midge913

Looking good! Kudos on making progress. It helps to have the old lady out of the house. Looking forward to seeing the detail work.


----------



## apidude

*Marek T'Calt - Executioners*

July is DONE!! What a challenge! I nearly didn't make it and I still don't really feel like the models are done the way I want them. 
[Jeez! What a change. In Jan, when I started, I felt good just getting the models basecoated. Now, I'm having trouble letting go and calling them done!]

Anyway, here are the BEFORE shots for July's challenge(as always each image links to a larger, more detail image):

*First Executioner Unit, Squad 1 and 2 with command: *

   

and here are the AFTER shots......

*First Executioner Unit, Command: *

  

*First Executioner Unit, Squad 1 and 2 with command: *

  

*First Executioner Unit, Squad 1 with command: *

  

*First Executioner Unit, Squad 2: *

  

On to August - Mengil's Manflayers (Shades/Scouts), 10 models
 

*PAINTING JOURNAL:*

Most of the paint work used techniques discussed earlier in the PLOG. The major differences is this unit went for more bright colors. I figured that would be OK because the Executioners would be wanting to draw attention to themselves. 

There are things about these models that do not show up in the pics posted that I will continue to touch up, for example, I do need more highlighting. I just ran out of time.

BTW: Since Jan 2011 I've completed 106 models of my DE Army. Check out the Army showcase and you will see that it is filling up with painted models whereas only a few short months ago it was all just primed black models.

Check it out and, as always, C&C are welcome, in fact, for this batch I expect it. I started getting a bit sloppy due to the schedule at the end.



.


----------



## Midge913

Sweet looking unit! I feel like the red armor could use something just a bit more..... I am not sure what, but something. If I figure it out I will let you know. But other than that it is a very cool looking unit.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Looking good; the hair is very good.

I agree with Midge that the red looks slightly flat; it might just be the pictures but the highlights might need taking up a tinge.


----------



## apidude

Midge913/Dave T Hobbit:
Yes, I am not satisfied with the armor. Highlights? LowLights? Maybe another coat?
I am not sure either but it doesn't look totally finished. If either of you have ideas feel free to float them. When I return to these models I will try to do edge highlighting a bit more and see if that ties it together and makes it feel done.


----------



## apidude

*August 2011 Painting Challenge: Painting Mengil's Manflayers, Dark Elf Shades*

Well, after the month of July, we've been going 7 months. In that time I've completed:

Jan - 10 Corsairs with two weapons (old style metal)
Feb - 10 Corsairs with command and two weapons (new style plastics)
Mar - 20 Spearmen with spears and shields
April - 20 Spearmen with spears and shields.
May - 20 Black Guard with Halberds
June - 2 Reaper Crossbow teams (6 models)
July - 20 Executioners
Total: 106 models 

So now this is what remains of the troops I set out to finish during the 2011 Painting Challenge:

Aug - 10 Shades (Mengil's Manflayers)
Sep/Oct - 10 Dark Riders with Dark Steeds
Nov/Dec - 10 Cold One Knights

I will still have several more units that will need to be completed as well as the odd special character / units that will roll into next year.

20 Witch Elves
20 Corsairs with hand crossbow and weapon with command
10 - 20 Crossbowmen
Hydra with Beastmasters (old model and new model)
Dragon with Malekith
Morathi on Sepulchet 
Assassins
Sorceresses 

and ....

I want a Giant. I know the Dark Elves don't do giants normally but with the Storm of Magic Supplement, I can use one and I like the model.

So, for August's Challenge, I will do some old models from the days of yore when GW offered rules to hire mercenaries in Warhammer. One Dark Elf unit that was available for hire was Mengil's Manflayers. For those who are not aware of the fluff behind Mengil and his Bad Boys, he was a psychopathic Dark Elf who had a taste for human flesh and a proclivity toward skinning his defeated opponents before they were actually dead. Even other Dark Elves avoided him, when they weren't hiring him to do their dirtiest work....

Quite gruesome.

His unit had special rules but were considered skirmishers. I like the models and, even though I have the old rules, will probably never play them. I will just use Mengil and his Manflayers (named because of the aformentioned proclivity to skin first and ask questions later) as Shades/Skirmishers. 

GW still sells the set but I cannot find the old rules for the unit on their website anymore. There are 10 models in the unit, including Mengil (Champion), Musician, and Banner Carrier. I will not get creative with this group. GW published painting instructions for Mengil and his Happy Tailgaters and I will follow those instructions, except for some spot colors to tie them into the rest of the army.

Anyway, here are the BEFORE shots for August's challenge (as always each image links to a larger, more detail image):

*Shades/Mengil's Manflayers with command: *


----------



## Midge913

That is qute the impressive tally! I agree completely about the Storm of Magic thing. I love all the monsters a want one of all of them....... <sigh> my poor wallet.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

apidude said:


> Midge913/Dave T Hobbit:
> Yes, I am not satisfied with the armor. Highlights? LowLights? Maybe another coat?
> I am not sure either but it doesn't look totally finished. If either of you have ideas feel free to float them. When I return to these models I will try to do edge highlighting a bit more and see if that ties it together and makes it feel done.


This might be overanalysing little toy soldiers, however how (fluffwise) is the armour coloured? Do your Elves use lacquer armour or do they paint metal armour? Lacquer is very shiny so will have highlights on the slightest edge, whereas painted metal is usually less shiny so lacks extremely sharp highlights but has depth in the inner edges.

Depending on which method of manufacture they use either really strong highlights with a red glaze to make it look smooth or deepening the shadows with a wash might help.

I remember the old Manflayers unit; most of them looked good but the flayed banner always looked wrong to me. As GW paint schemes sometimes make a reasonable model look wrong, it will be interesting to see how your rejection of classic Dark Elf palette make them look.


----------



## elmir

Midge913 said:


> That is qute the impressive tally! I agree completely about the Storm of Magic thing. I love all the monsters a want one of all of them....... <sigh> my poor wallet.


My wallet is going to be hurting after seeing the skaven releases from Warhammer Forge... Those are the ones that truely got my attention, the other monsters almost feel too "generic" now :shok:


----------



## elmir

BTW, Given the total amount of models painted so far, this seems like a good time to do a view army wide shots. They always give a good overview plus I'm a big fan of army shots. k:


----------



## apidude

elmir said:


> BTW, Given the total amount of models painted so far, this seems like a good time to do a view army wide shots. They always give a good overview plus I'm a big fan of army shots. k:


Me too. However, a large part of my army is set up in a battle with them dirt-grubbing, rock lobbing, handgun toting, Dwarves being painted up by my arch nemesis, Midge913, at his house on his gaming table in his ManCave. We plan to finish the game someday...(Thursday still on MIDGE913?) and when I get them all back I will take an overall army shot of what is done as well as the incompleted ones as well to show the whole thing. Feel free to check out my Showcase until then and thanks for following along.

Cheers........


----------



## Midge913

apidude said:


> Me too. However, a large part of my army is set up in a battle with them dirt-grubbing, rock lobbing, handgun toting, Dwarves being painted up by my arch nemesis, Midge913, at his house on his gaming table in his ManCave. We plan to finish the game someday...(Thursday still on MIDGE913?)


Dirt-grubbing not so much but I did plenty of shooting..... so many dead harpies:biggrin:

As far as I know thursday is good. I will let you know if that changes.


----------



## apidude

*Mengil's Manflayers WIP Update*

August will be a challenge for me in more ways than one. I am glad that I have both RL cards still available. I am on vacation/holiday from Aug 9 - 14, 2011 and I got word this week that I will be traveling for business from Aug 15 through Aug 26 2011. Unless I pack the whole paint/models/brushes etc and take them with me (unlikely as I will on vacation with the wife on the first trip and will be flying and will have the suitcase full of white shirts, ties, suits, etc, on the second:headbutt I will only have until Monday, 8 Aug 2011 to get everything done. 

Probably not going to happen....

.... but I will get started. 

Here is the Basecoat stage. Not all Basecoats have been applied - Weapons, hair, bases, and the odd spot that got missed. I just wanted to get everything with the base on. I will do touch up, shading, highlighting and detailing later.

   

I don't have time to present my Painting Journal which shows the color mixes tonight but will edit this post later tomorrow to update what I actually did.

BTW.... I lied.

After re reading the published paint scheme I found I didn't like it so I AM going to get creative...in keeping with my army theme reds will be dominant with purple and greys. More on this later when I can think and type at the same time.

C&C as always are welcome (in particular the faces and the "skins").


Good night.


----------



## Midge913

So far I think you are using some great colors to build from. I am interested in seeing the skins progress. I think that the most important thing you need to decide is how long ago the skinning took place as that will effect the color palette you would need to work with. Good luck on the challenge for the month with all that travelling


----------



## apidude

*Painting Journal - Mengil's Manflayers - August*

As promised late last night, here are my painting notes for the Manflayers so far.

*PAINTING JOURNAL:*
Everything is primed using P3 black primer.

"Skin" Cloaks: These "skins" needed to look dead... long dead. These are trophies the Manflayers have collected and preserved/tanned and now wear so they needed to look like skin but without any hint of life in them. That being said, there may be one or two that I will make look more like a "fresh" trophy with blood, gore and what not...but mostly they are to be sickeningly dead...yuk.

1. Basecoat: 5:2:2 mix of U.S. Field Drab (VMC 70878) / Dwarf Skin (VGC 72041) / Bone White (VGC 72034)

Armor:
1. Basecoat: Black Red (VMC 70859)

Flesh: Slightly different than the rest of the DE models I am doing. These guys are not healthy and their flesh will need to reflect that. Right now I am planning on painting their faces with a grey primer coat and perhaps wash with a very, very thin wash of green we will see as it progresses. I want to have a sick patina to their flesh.... any ideas, shoot them over.
1. Basecoat: 1:3 mix of Cloudy Grey (Reaper 09089) and Tallaran Flesh (CIT Foundation)

"Skin" Banner:
1. Basecoat: Same as "skin" cloaks

Tunic/Cloth:
1. Basecoat: German Grey (VMC 70995)

Purple Breechcloth:
1. Basecoat: 5:2 mix of Royal Purple (VGC 72016) and Black (VMC 70950)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

You can finish them we believe in you!

They already look better than many models I have seen (some by people offering "professional" painting).


----------



## apidude

*Whole Army Shot*

OK, I've been painting since Jan 1 and putting my pics up in my PLOG and my showcase but haven't really taken a look at the whole thing as of current status: 

Here we are (1499px:1129px): 
View attachment 14755


With me leaving in a few days for nearly the rest of the month I'm trying to get Mengil's Happy Campers done as much as possible.

Here is one guy that is a WIP but he is my test model that is the furthest along.
 

Notice the glossy armor. David T. Hobbit.... after your post about armor I decided that Mengils Lunch Bunch would have lacquered armor. I had some Testor's High Gloss varnish/sealer and used it on the red armor. I did not paint any highlights. I am considering doing the rest of the bunch that way as well. It will set them apart in a big way from the rest of the army. I'm open to opinions....

What are your reactions? C&C welcome.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

apidude said:


> Notice the glossy armor. David T. Hobbit.... after your post about armor I decided that Mengils Lunch Bunch would have lacquered armor.


Glad I could help with ideas.

I think the layered jagged effect on DE armour lends itself to shiny armour, and your red is dark enough to not make him look like a holly berry (I have some Corsairs with blood red armour and green cloaks; not sure how I missed the obvious when I was painting those.:fool.


----------



## apidude

*Weekly Update - 8/08/2011*

Well, I am out of time. Tomorrow midday I'm Leaving On a Jet Plane (hmmm....music running in head....where have I heard that before... ok, I just dated myself...)...and won't be back to the painting table until, at the earliest, August 27, 2011. Maybe I'll be able to do final touchups when I return, otherwise this will have to be my submission for August....not done by a long shot but minimally table ready and with the direction of the models well established. 

I will say that Mengil's Canabalistic Cabal are fun models to paint, time pressure notwithstanding, with a lot of variety to the models. Between the cloth, the skins, armor, weapons, and hair there was a lot going on with the models. I have found that I am enjoying the challenge of variety more and more as my skills seem to be increasing. Going back to painting Tau Firewarriors and Space Marines wll seem to be a bit dull after the detail on the Dark Elves. I'm glad I chose them for the Painting Challenge. Their detail and variety have taught me more than I could have anticipated.

Anyway, enough of that, pics is really what you want, so here is what we've acheived so far for August 2011:
    

Most of the differences between this WIP and the one posted on Aug 4 are in the details that have been completed, most notably the hair and the swords have been painted with their basecoats and some details (see sword) have been picked out and painted.

I will not update the Painting Journal posted above until I am done for the month and then give it to you in its totality.

Well, back to packing....

I wonder if I can hide a few bottles of paint in my socks without setting off any alarms at the airport....? 
Where can I put the paint brush? 
.
.
.
.
.
.
(Don't answer that....)


----------



## apidude

*Mengil's Lunch Bunch....*

Well, August is a thing of the past! So far, despite the travel this month, I did not have to use either of my two remaining RL tickets. That is great but the main thing is that my Dark Elf Army is really getting filled out with painted models and I have learned a LOT!!!!! It has been a blast doing it and watching others as their armies progress. Thanks Humakt for Modding this!

Anyway, Here are the BEFORE shots for August's challenge (as always each image links to a larger, more detail image):

*Shades/Mengil's Manflayers with command: *

 

and here are the AFTER shots......
*Mengil's Manflayers, Command: *

   

*Mengil's Manflayers, Complete Unit: *

  

Check out my PLOG after August 27th. I won't have any time to update it until then. 

C&C is always welcome.

My Army showcase is getting larger as I am posting pics of finished units. With August completed and the addition of Mengil and his Cannabalistic Elves in Tights, I have painted 116 models since Jan 1, 2011. (Huzzah!! Time for a Guiness!) I have also posted in the showcase and the PLOG a complete wide view shot of the entire army as of the end of August if you are interested.


----------



## Midge913

Looking really nice!!!! The only comment I have right now is that the flayed skin cloaks and such could use a little more highlighting. Cant wait to see them across the table.


----------



## Saulot

elmir said:


> BTW, Given the total amount of models painted so far, this seems like a good time to do a view army wide shots. They always give a good overview plus I'm a big fan of army shots. k:


I have to second this! I would love to see army wide pics of your Druchii! I've always liked the sculpt on Mengil's Manflayers, and your painting is looking good!

EDIT:
Oops! You have posted an army shot! (It didn't load the first time..) Looks like you're around halfway through? Great job with that! And keep it up!

Really nice Harpies you have there, btw! Nice and rowdy looking!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

More great work.

I agree with Midge that the cloaks are not quite popping as much as the rest of the model at the moment.

The biggest problem I have with your models is they keep making me think of resurrecting the DE army I packed away several years ago because I was not doing the models justice.


----------



## apidude

MIDGE913: _Looking really nice!!!! The only comment I have right now is that the flayed skin cloaks and such could use a little more highlighting. Cant wait to see them across the table. _

SAULOT: _Oops! You have posted an army shot! (It didn't load the first time..) Looks like you're around halfway through? Great job with that! And keep it up!

Really nice Harpies you have there, btw! Nice and rowdy looking! _

Thanks, I don't know when I am going to schedule getting the Harpies on the painting table. Maybe next year's Challenge? .... or when they call out to me...... I have a long list of units that are ahead of them as of right now....

DAVE T HOBBIT: _I agree with Midge that the cloaks are not quite popping as much as the rest of the model at the moment.

The biggest problem I have with your models is they keep making me think of resurrecting the DE army I packed away several years ago because I was not doing the models justice. _

Sorry, Dave, that I tempt you....that is the way with "plasti crack"....so much to do... so little life to do it in......

Thanks to all of you. As to the skins, There are several more things that need to be done. I originally painted the hair on the skins the same blond of the rest of the Dark Elves but the color distinction between the skin and the blond hair is too subtle to pick up in the photos. Since I am still travelinng, my plans are, when I return, are to give the skin's another wash or two and do some selective highlighting with greyed out Elf Flesh and paint the hair black/brown or a highter contrasting color so it stands out from the background skin. Right now, I agree, the skins are monotonous and really have no depth.

There are some other details (the cloth on the horn, the bases, odd bits and pieces, etc) that still need to be completed, but basically I am happy with the result and thanks for watching and the comments.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

apidude said:


> Sorry, Dave, that I tempt you....that is the way with "plasti crack"....so much to do... so little life to do it in......


It is not totally your fault. I stored them away from sight and memory underneath my carpentry tools in the expectation I would not need to do major repairs to a rented flat. My landlord turned up to fix a door and did not bring any tools, so he is mostly to blame for me being reminded I have a large box of DE.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Nice looking DE's Apidude, Its such a great feeling seeing ones army come to frutation! Its def a since of joy when I play against someone who takes the time to paint their army. Keep up the good work mate.

Enjoy some Rep!


----------



## troybuckle

Looking real good you seem to be improving with every unit you do, that full army shot looks good to. Looking forward to see what you do next.


----------



## apidude

Thanks DOE, from one to another. I have been watching as your KRIEG troops grow in number and in their characterization as you have been bringing them to life. It is really something to see small pieces of grey plastic start to become real characters with the application of paint and washes and details.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

This is the first time I've had a look at your models mate - and I have to say I'm impressed. Very.

I notice from your army shot that you still have the new plastic sorceress to do( or are my eyes failing?). I'm in the middle of mine at the moment (sorry, no pics) so I hope to see yours soon. Its always nice to compare someone elses Ideas on how to paint a model.

I feel I have to dig into my virtual pocket and hand you some rep. Keep up the good work.:biggrin:

Argh - it wont let me give you more than one point. Sorry mate - your army is worth a lot more.


----------



## apidude

troybuckle said:


> Looking real good you seem to be improving with every unit you do, that full army shot looks good to. Looking forward to see what you do next.


Thanks, Troybuckle, for your comments and for following along. The push this Challenge has provided has really caused me to pay closer attention to how I paint and painting for others to view changes the whole dynamic of the project. I've found I am stretching my skills with each group of models I tackle. 

As for what is next? Well, I had planned on doing Dark Riders, but, while on my business trip I built 20 Corsairs with hand crossbows and, given my goal to use the Challenge to push me to finish core troops I will do them instead. 

Sorry about the gross picture. I didn't have my normal camera set up so had to use my cell phone. Anyway, here is the first shot of Septembers Challenge goal:


----------



## apidude

DecrepitDragon said:


> This is the first time I've had a look at your models mate - and I have to say I'm impressed. Very.
> 
> I notice from your army shot that you still have the new plastic sorceress to do( or are my eyes failing?). I'm in the middle of mine at the moment (sorry, no pics) so I hope to see yours soon. Its always nice to compare someone elses Ideas on how to paint a model.
> 
> I feel I have to dig into my virtual pocket and hand you some rep. Keep up the good work.:biggrin:
> 
> Argh - it wont let me give you more than one point. Sorry mate - your army is worth a lot more.


Yep, got her the day she was released. I have her partially assembled but not much more than that. I've got some ideas on how I want to paint her but have to wait for the right frame of mind and the right time between other projects. I want to do her right. 

I have started some other witches and posted some pics in my Army Showcase. Post a pic of yours when you get a chance and let me know when it is out so I can take a look at it.

Thanks for the rep and worry not at the amount. It is the thought and the attempt that matters.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

apidude said:


> I have started some other witches and posted some pics in my Army Showcase. Post a pic of yours when you get a chance and let me know when it is out so I can take a look at it.
> 
> Thanks for the rep and worry not at the amount. It is the thought and the attempt that matters.


Thanks for understanding mate.

I'll certainly give you a wee shout out when I'm done. Might be a while but thats family life for you - never seem to find as much time as we'd like to paint eh?

Take it easy and catch you later.:victory:


----------



## apidude

*Painting Notes - Mengil's Manflayers*

Ok, now that I am basically done with the Manflayers, here are the final notes from my Painting Journal on how they were painted.

*PAINTING JOURNAL:*
Everything was primed using P3 black primer.

"Skin" Cloaks/"Skin" Banner: The "skins" needed to look dead... long dead. These are trophies the Manflayers have collected and preserved/tanned and now wear so they needed to look like skin but without any hint of life in them. That being said, there may be one or two that I made look more like a "fresh" trophy with blood, gore and what not...but mostly they are to be sickeningly dead...yuk. *** NOTE-I searched the web keying on "painting Zombie flesh" and found a wealth of advice on painting dead bodies/skins and used some of the ideas. 
1. Basecoat: 5:2:2 mix of U.S. Field Drab (VMC#70878) / Dwarf Skin (VGC#72041) / Bone White (VGC#72034)
2. Wash 1: Very thin wash (1:10) of Gryphonia Sepia/Water over all the cloak
3. Wash 2: Very thin wash (1:10) of Leviathan Purple/water over all the cloak
4. Wash 3: Thinned (1:3) wash of Badab Black / Water in the open mouth/eye sockets other deep depressions of the cloak.
5. Wash 4: Thinned (1:5) wash of Transparent Red Ink(VMC#70934) in the mouth/eyesockets and other spots where I wanted a hint of blood.

Armor: I tried something new here. Since I decided that these guys were in lacquered armor, it would be shiny. So I painted the armor with Testor's High Gloss clear varnish. When this dried it created its own highlights by reflecting glints of light just as shiny armor would.
1. Basecoat: Black Red (VMC#70859)
2. Shade Wash: Badab Black (CIT) in the recesses/******
3. Highlight: None.
4. Finish: High Gloss clear varnish.

Flesh: Slightly different than the rest of the DE models I am doing. These guys are not healthy and their flesh needed to reflect that. I painted their faces with a grey primer coat. I wanted to have a sick patina to their flesh. Here is what I ended up with:
1. Basecoat: 1:3 mix of Cloudy Grey (Reaper 09089) and Tallaran Flesh (CIT Foundation)
2. Wash: Thinned (1:4) Ogryn Flesh / water over all.
3. Midtone: 1:5 mix Reaper Cloudy Grey/Elf Flesh(VGC# 72004)
4. Highlight: Pure Elf Flesh

Hair: Again because these psychopaths are not healthy, I am tried for a more "dead" look to their hair. While the rest of my DE are some form of blonde, the hair on these cannibals has bleached out to an unhealthy near white. In order to add some variety I actually used three slightly different mixtures for the basecoats for the hair. 
1a. Basecoat 1: 1:3 mix - Reaper Cloudy Grey (09089) / with a few drops of "magic wash"[4 models]
1b. Basecoat 2: Basecoat 1 plus Somber Grey (VGC#72048) (about 3 drops, I think - I went slow and mixed the color in after each drop until I got the effect I wanted) [3 models]
1c. Basecoat 3: Basecoat 2 plus Desert Yellow (VMC#70977) (very little - just enough to shift Basecoat 2 from looking "blueish" to "yellow/buff-ish" (BTW this does create a slight greenish tint to the mix. Soooo.... Manflayers don't wash their hair that much. Yuk. This is in keeping with the unhealthy character of the unit.) [3 models]
2. Shade Wash(es) in the recesses: [Randomized] Badab Black (CIT) / Gryphonia Sepia / Leviathan Purple / a wash made from Reaper Cloudy Grey (1 drop) + water (8 drops)
3. Highlight: Misty Grey (Reaper No. 09090) on each model but randomized on the hair to add streaks of "bleached/whitened" damaged hair.

Tunic/Cloth:
1. Basecoat: German Grey (VMC#70995)
2. Wash: Badab Black (CIT) [light]

Purple Breechcloth:
1. Basecoat: 5:2 mix of Royal Purple (VGC#72016) and Black (VMC#70950)
2. Midtone: Royal Purple
3. Highlight: Liche Purple


COLORS USED:

(Note: It took me several years of paint purchasing at $10.00/month to get my paint collection but I kept a list in my wallet of what I had and when I'd go to the local hobby store, I'd pick up three bottles of paint. Do that for 6 months and you have 20 bottles of paint. I use my Rotary tool with a stir attachment (made out of a bent Paperclip) to stir the pigments if they settle to the bottom of the bottle. A bottle of paint will last a LONG time except for your primary color scheme colors but so far I've only had to buy a few replacments. (I thin my paints fairly thin when painting so I need less.)

*Vallejo Game Color*

Elf Flesh(VGC# 72004)
Royal Purple (VGC#72016)
Bone White (VGC#72034)
Dwarf Skin (VGC#72041)
Somber Grey (VGC#72048)
Bright Bronze (VGC# 72057)
Brassy Brass (VGC##72058)

*Vallejo Model Color*

Black Red (VMC#70859)
U.S. Field Drab (VMC#70878)
Transparent Red Ink(VMC#70934)
Buff(?) (VMC#70976)
Desert Yellow (VMC#70977)
Black (VMC#70950)
German Grey (VMC#70995)

*Reaper Paints*

Cloudy Grey (Reaper# 09089)
Misty Grey (Reaper# 09090)


----------



## apidude

*...on to September.....*

August is over. Since the beginning of the Challenge, I've completed:
Jan - 10 Corsairs with two weapons (old style metal)
Feb - 10 Corsairs with command and two weapons (new style plastics)
Mar - 20 Spearmen with spears and shields
Apr - 20 Spearmen with spears and shields.
May - 20 Black Guard with Halberds
Jun - 2 Reaper Crossbow teams (6 models)
Jly - 20 Executioners
Aug - 10 Shades (Mengil's Manflayers)
Total: 116 models (see the total army shot above and in my Showcase)

Here is what remains of the army I set out to finish during the 2011 Painting Challenge:
Sep - 20 Corsairs with command and hand crossbow and weapon
Oct - 5 Dark Riders with Dark Steeds, Unit 1
Nov - 5 Dark Riders with Dark Steeds, Unit 2
Dec - 5 Cold One Knights, Unit 1

I've still got a second unit of Cold One Knights, a unit of Witch Elves, a unit of Warriors with Crossbows, Assassins, Sorceresses, and Hydra as well as Malekith on his Black Dragon and Morathi on her Dark Pegasis and a few other special units/characters, but they will have to wait til next year or the next Painting Challenge to get done.

For September's Challenge, I will finish some models I assembled in August while I was on an extended business trip.... two squads of 10 Corsairs armed with hand crossbows and weapons. 

Pardon the rough picture. I did not have my normal camera set up while I was on my trip so was forced to take a picture with ambient light and my cell phone camera. It's not much but it gives you an idea of what I am attempting. 

Once again though, I am going to try to do a full unit of 20 models rather than 10. I want to get this army core troops mostly completed in 2011. In order to do that I need to do full units.

Here is the starting pic (again I apologize for the pic): 

*Corsairs, Unit 2, with hand crossbows and hand weapons: *


My Army showcase is getting larger as I am posting pics of finished units. This unit of Corsairs will bring the total to 136 when completed.

C&C always welcome.


----------



## apidude

*Corsairs with Crossbows - WIP*

Well, this month has bested me. I started the month with the intent on completing a second unit of Corsairs, this time with Crossbows. There was just simply not enough time to get them done in time for September's Challenge. I had to cash in a RL token. 

I have a bunch of details that need completing: faces, hair, highlights, and trim/detailing. I'll finish the unit in October. Here are a couple pictures of the Unit as it stands today ....

  

*Command:*
  

*Rank 2:*
  

*Rank 3:*
  

*Rank 4:*
 

As always, the pics link to 640x482 pics if you want more detail.

C&C welcome but these bad boys are still a very definite work in process.

Cheers......


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Looking good as usual mate.

Something I didn't say before - I like the use of colour in your mini's. Definitely not the DE standard, but certainly far more likely to be a "real world" palette, as opposed to a stylised colour scheme.

Its a refreshing break from the usual blues and purples ( which I'm as guilty of as anyone else! ).:biggrin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

It is a shame you did not quite get them done; however, rushing your work is rarely a good idea.

I really like the hair; it already looks good so it should be great when it is finished.


----------



## Midge913

Always a good plan to make sure to take your time with them, and the end of the challenge is so close there is no sense in rushing things. Unit is progressing along very nicely!


----------



## Djinn24

I think they are coming along nicely and looking forward to seeing them finished.


----------



## apidude

DecrepitDragon said:


> Looking good as usual mate.
> 
> Something I didn't say before - I like the use of colour in your mini's. Definitely not the DE standard, but certainly far more likely to be a "real world" palette, as opposed to a stylised colour scheme.
> 
> Its a refreshing break from the usual blues and purples ( which I'm as guilty of as anyone else! ).:biggrin:


Thanks. I gave a lot of thought to the palette. 

I have a minimum of two problems when thinking about painting (Midge913 could tell you more but I only confess to two):
1. I don't like doing what seems to be the standard. If everyone goes left, I tend to turn right, and
2. I tend to visualize "real world" situations that the models are living and fighting in when visualizing how my models should look. 

The reds and greys and subdued purples were chosen because at twilight, the color red fades quickly away into grey as do the darker purples, while in the brightness of day, the red both looks alarming to an opponent and helps the DE warriors ignore blood splattering their ranks. 

I just imagine Dark Elves, under the cover of twilight or at 3:00 in the morning when the night watch is getting tired, sliding out of the darkness with their blades blackened to prevent glints, moving as dark shadows of random grey shades in the moonless night.

They wouldn't be wearing anything bright that would give them away.

While the fluff around assassins makes them seem to be like super-ninja special ops types, I visualize the entire DE troop core created and trained as hit and run raiders. Their equipment would be designed to support that and would foster their being difficult to see in the dark.

I appreciate your comments. Sounds like I got what I was striving for.


----------



## apidude

*October WIP 2011.10.15*

Ok, it is the middle of October and my crossbow toting Corsairs are coming into focus. I thought I'd post the mid month WIP for you all to take a crack at. 

I think I need to do more definition in the faces, the interior of the Dragon Cloaks and the bases and cleanup. I still don't feel they are done, but they are getting there.

Anyway, here are pics:


*Unit:*
  

*Command and Rank 2:*
  

*Rank 3 and Rank 4:*
  

As always, the pics link to 640x482 pics if you want more detail.

Well with October looking like it will get finished I am feeling really good about what I've managed to accomplish with my DE during this Challenge.

Jan - 10 Corsairs with two weapons (old style metal)
Feb - 10 Corsairs with command and two weapons (new style plastics)
Mar - 20 Spearmen with spears and shields
April - 20 Spearmen with spears and shields.
May - 20 Black Guard with Halberds
June - 2 Reaper Crossbow teams (6 models)
July - 20 Executioners
Aug - 10 Shades (Mengil's Manflayers)
Sep/Oct - 20 Corsairs with hand crossbows and weapons
Total: 136 models

I have mostly concentrated on ground troops and left the one-offs for later. Well, I think for Nov/Dec I'll finish off my Sorceresses and paint up one of my two Hydra (maybe both, we will see).... or maybe shift armies and paint up either a Landspeeder Storm or Chakax, the Eternity Warden from my Lizardman Army. Any thoughts?

C&C, as always, is welcome.

Cheers......

BTW: Do you like my pic background or should it be plainer?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The faces are a little plain; although they are detailed enough for rank-and-file if you are feeling burnt out with DE.

The cloaks are too shadowed in the pictures for me to be certain whether they need more contrast.

The thing that leaps out is that models in the front rank have matching heads next to each other, which looks a little odd to me; I would move one of the double topknot corsairs further along the row to break it up a little.


----------



## apidude

*Knot again ?!*



Dave T Hobbit said:


> The faces are a little plain; although they are detailed enough for rank-and-file if you are feeling burnt out with DE.
> 
> The cloaks are too shadowed in the pictures for me to be certain whether they need more contrast.
> 
> The thing that leaps out is that models in the front rank have matching heads next to each other, which looks a little odd to me; I would move one of the double topknot corsairs further along the row to break it up a little.


Faces: Yep. I agree, they do need a bit more work. 

[Confidentially, I am getting just a bit tired of DE, even though I have enjoyed the Challenge and the skills I've developed working with them. Unlike Midge913, who has 5 or 6 projects to bounce around in and can keep fresh, I've not painted anything but DE and red/black/silver/etc since November 2010. I'm ready to move on to something else for a bit.]

Cloaks: Next set of pics I'll try to have a bit more light coming from the front so you can see the cloak details.

Topknots: Well, duh. I hadn't even noticed that. You are right. I didn't even realize that I mounted the same heads on both the champion AND the musician. I must like that head. 

I'll break them up next round of pics.

Thanks, as always, Dave for your keen eye ...


----------



## Uveron

I just want to say how great I think these all look. 

Very Nice Dark Elves, Hope they preform well on the battlefield for you!


----------



## Midge913

I would simply echo some of Dave's comments about the selection of heads for certain ranks and the need to touch the faces up and detail to them. Having seen the cloaks in person they look much better than what is captured in the photos, but I still think they could stand with adding a few more highlights to both the insides and the scales on the outer side. Looking good though! Push through the painting blahs and get them done!!


----------



## apidude

October 2011 Painting Challenge: Painting Crossbow Corsairs, Unit 2, Squads 1 an 2.

September and October is over. 
Here is the starting pic (again I apologize for the pic. I took it in September when I was stuck in a hotel room for two weeks.): 

*Corsairs, Unit 2, with hand crossbows and hand weapons: *


and here are the AFTER shots......

*Corsairs, Unit2, Complete Unit: *
 

*Corsairs, Unit2, Squad 1 with Command: *
  

*Corsairs, Unit 2, Rank 2: *
  

*Corsairs, Unit 2, Rank 3: *
  

*Corsairs, Unit 2, Rank 4: *
  


Now, on to November...

....but I have a problem. I can't decide if I should paint Dark Elf Riders or change armies and go to either my Lizarddudes or to a Space Marine Landspeeder Storm for the last two months of the challenge.


----------



## troybuckle

Congratulations on finishing up the challenge! There two squads are looking great, Love the cloaks and the light hair, it gives them a lot of character, but still looks evil. Id say stick with the evils or go with the land speeder!


----------



## apidude

Most of the feedback I have gotten is to stay with the Dark Elves through the rest of the Challenge since I seem to be on a roll with them..... (also I am getting very close to getting my first large army completely painted so I should stay the course). That being the case then I will do the first of two squads of Dark Riders in November 2011.

Here are the starting pictures.


----------



## Alexious

Apidude,

Your ability to remain focused and continue over a monthly period is great and should be commended. Over the last 20 odd years the one thing that is constant is that people start grand projects and never get them to see the light of day. You have almost reached the end of the tunnel so keep with it.

As I havent commented before some things you may wish to consider to assist you moving forward.

1). With any large scale army especially as you learn painting or develop it. (Eventually hit a stagnation level like me... I rarely improve and if I try something new and it doesn't work first go I tend to return to what I know) You will find as if you look backward your earlier forces do not look as great as the later ones. If your feeling a little burnt out go back to what you consider complete and work on extra detail stuff, if you have not varnished and I never do till the very last figure of a force is done... then you can always adjust and make other changes.

2). The big big thing which will add so much more to your force now is consistent basing and getting your movement trays in order. (It's boring and it's not glam stuff to post about either). But it changes how an army looks at 3ft on the table more than anything else. I suggest for the Dark Elves as your shots indicate a "verdant green stereo type field" that you go with greens and browns on the tops and then do a milk choc type side for the bases. Repeat this on all your movement trays and boom... your work will really stand out.

3). White and light colored hair... assume that your using a bone or almost bone appeal. Try a gryphone sepia wash for the hair to give it definition it will stand them out a lot. not black... but an off brown or light brown ogryn flesh will give a slight red tinge too. 



Last one... you have mastered the art of shading your banners well. Good stuff... it eludes me at times. One thing that would help if you have the cash is to visit armorcast website and get some decals. As your force is rather dark coloring... decals in white or perhaps even another brighter colour or perhaps black will bring some real consistency to the force and make them look even better.

Good luck with your continued project. well done. 

Lexi.


----------



## Djinn24

With the background, are you using a color sdjust because they pics look off for some reason. Also the cloaks look more finished then the armor places, could be the pics washing out the shading though. I agree, keep up with the DE and wrap those bad boys up.


----------



## apidude

ALEXIOUS:
Thanks for the great advice. Everything you've said will help and I will use. It is this degree of helpful criticism that I have found most valuable on Heresy. 

Basing: As you have noticed I have not based any of my models as yet. In painting my 40K Tau army (my first army) I found that if I based as I painted, the basing was inconsistent as I used different materials and as I learned new skills. For example, in my earliest Dark Elf units, I did base with Medium Dark Brown model railroad ballast and was going to add some static grass. An online conversation on basing and a little research and I found that there was Small Dark Brown model railroad ballast that was more in scale with the models. With that I decided that I would basecoat all the bases a uniform brownish color and then finish the bases of the entire army all at one time so that they would be consistent color and scale across the entire army. 

Hair: I do use a random wash on each of the models randomizing between Gryphonia Sepia, Ogryn Flesh, Devlan Mud, and Brown Ink (thinned) [and sometimes a blend of several]. I probably should be a little more aggressive as it is not showing up in the pictures very well.

Thank you.


DJINN:
Yes, I am using Gimp 2.6 to adjust mostly the Value of the pics but also to tone down the greens and blues of the pictures. I have adjusted the camera to Incandescent White Balance as the main light source is an incandescent bulb but some of my light is florescent and it washes it out some so I adjust the blues/greens to tone them down.

BOTH: 
I have decided to continue with the Dark Elves. I have two units of Dark Riders that I will try to finish in Nov and Dec. (unless I decide to do a unit of Cold One Knights in December). With both units of the Dark Riders finished I will only have 10 DE Crossbowmen to finish in order to complete my entire Core Troops of Marek T'Calts Raiders. 

Thanks again for following and the excellent suggestions.


----------



## Midge913

I have given you most of my critiques in person, but I wanted to say that I am glad you are sticking it out with the DE. You switching armies would have given me an excuse to do the same and my Dwarfs still need work. I have really enjoyed watching your log progress and congrats on getting as much done on these guys as you have.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

I have to agree with Midge and all, about sticking with your DE. I have read many plogs since joining Heresy ( and I'm sure its not just limited to this forum, but any like site ) and a large percentage of promising plogs have either stalled, or fizzled out or transmuted to somthing else entirely. 

Thats not to say that they all do, just that its an indication of this hobbys tendency to throw many interesting things at us at once and expect us to choose one - we mostly just cant do it! :clapping:

To see your work come this far and then swap would have been, for me , a little dissapointing - I'm keen to see the finished plog and an army at the end of it. :victory:

Keep up the good work.


----------



## apidude

I do have to say that I have been postponing for months doing the Dark Elf Dark Riders. Why postpone them? 

Well, to be honest, it's the horses, ok, the Dark Steeds. 

They somewhat intimidated me, just like painting flesh used to intimidate me. You have this very organic model...sculpted living flesh, not armor or other manmade materials which you would expect to be monotone in color, but living flesh which will never, ever be a monotone and never really repeated on any other model. Each model, each Dark Steed, if it is to look right and not artificial, will need to be slightly different than each and every other model in some way. That means creating a variable of my color scheme for each individual model.

Also, I have been intimidated by them because of the major join between head and body. I am not at all used to using Greenstuff/ProSculpt or anything like that, but that join cannot be simply painted away. It has got to be filled and that is a new skill I need to learn. Any tips would be welcome.

So, with all that said, I finally am now looking forward to getting them going. I have a few ideas that have come together in my head about the horses, primarily around varying the basecoats slighly and using different washes/shading that I'm interested in seeing how they actually work out.

Thanks for following along.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

apidude said:


> Each model, each Dark Steed, if it is to look right and not artificial, will need to be slightly different than each and every other model in some way. That means creating a variable of my color scheme for each individual model.


When I was painting my Marauder Horsemen I used the same palette but different blazes, &c. on the horses. This helps tie the unit together without making them all identical



apidude said:


> Also, I have been intimidated by them because of the major join between head and body. I am not at all used to using Greenstuff/ProSculpt or anything like that, but that join cannot be simply painted away. It has got to be filled and that is a new skill I need to learn. Any tips would be welcome.


Depending on how bad the gap is, it might be easier to fill the gap using two passes: first fill the hole and let it dry so you have a solid base; second use a thin layer over the top to smooth it out and blend the edges away. This way you do not risk making a mess of the surface whilst filling.


----------



## troybuckle

GW has just released something called “Liquid Green Stuff,” where you basically just paint it on, and it water soluble so you can sooth it out fairly easy. Link to YouTube below, it may work well for you.


----------



## apidude

troybuckle said:


> GW has just released something called “Liquid Green Stuff,” where you basically just paint it on, and it water soluble so you can sooth it out fairly easy. Link to YouTube below, it may work well for you.


Troybuckle. This sounds like exactly what I am looking for. I'll check with my local independent tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## apidude

Dave T Hobbit said:


> When I was painting my Marauder Horsemen I used the same palette but different blazes, &c. on the horses. This helps tie the unit together without making them all identical
> 
> Depending on how bad the gap is, it might be easier to fill the gap using two passes: first fill the hole and let it dry so you have a solid base; second use a thin layer over the top to smooth it out and blend the edges away. This way you do not risk making a mess of the surface whilst filling.


Thanks, Dave. Troybuckle pointed me to "Liquid Green Stuff" I'll see if I can find it. It sounds like it might do the job better than solid GS. It is a very small gap/joint that would not take much to fill. See what I mean?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

apidude said:


> Thanks, Dave. Troybuckle pointed me to "Liquid Green Stuff" I'll see if I can find it. It sounds like it might do the job better than solid GS. It is a very small gap/joint that would not take much to fill. See what I mean?


I had forgotten about liquid GS; it might be easier on that gap.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Ohhhh...I will def need to get some of that! Thanks for the info.


----------



## apidude

*Commissioned Assassin - Teralt*

OK. I commissioned Miidge913 to do some work for me. He painted up the Cauldron of Blood and accompanying Witch Elves and a new finecast assassin. For this, I paid him with more "plasti crack" - models that he wanted but hadn't gotten around to budgeting for. You can check out his PLOG for details. I wanted to post some pictures in my PLOG and in my Army Showcase (see link below). I think he does great work. I like to use him because of his skill. You can tell from the pics I've posted below. I've actually zoomed in on the models making them much bigger than life size. If you want more detail the PLOG pics are links to 640x640 pics. (I probably ought to scale the picture to be at lifesize just to show the scale.)

Anyway, enough text already. Here are pics of his work on my assassin, whom I have named Teralt. I think they look great.

    

I'll post pics of the Cauldron in another post.


----------



## troybuckle

Did you get a chance to try out the Liquid GS yet, I have and i find it to be alright i think with more practice with it will prove to be very useful.


----------



## apidude

Troybuckle. My local independent has had it back ordered on him twice. I've asked him to hold aside two bottles for me when it does come it. If I don't get to finish the Dark Steeds because I can't get the materials, I'll finished all the riders in both units for November and then do all the Steeds in December.

I'm preparing a WIP to show where I am with this month and hope to have it up this weekend (but there is a lot of RL working against me). 

More later......


----------



## DecrepitDragon

apidude said:


> OK. I commissioned Miidge913 to do some work for me. He painted up the Cauldron of Blood and accompanying Witch Elves and a new finecast assassin.


I wondered at the time when Midge was doing a Cauldron commision - "Wonder who he's doing that for?" You know, an idle thought that you never expect to have an answer for.

And yet now I know. If the plog Midge did for the Cauldron was for you Apidude, you got yourself a sweet paint job. That man can paint.:biggrin:

That assassin is a great model too. I got half way through my Shadowblade and stopped. I wasn't in the right frame of mind to paint him, and stopped before I messed it up. I think I might just get back to him now.

Its a shame you haven't got your GS yet. Looking forward to your dark riders. Ah well, patience is a virtue they say.


----------



## apidude

Yep. He did a fantastic job on the Cauldron. I'm going to build up a base to mount it on to finish it but I really like it and can't wait to see it in the middle of the table with the whole cohort moving against them blasted dwarves he fields. 

Midge913 actually pulled me into the world of Warhammer 40k several years ago (2008????) and I built up my first army, Tau. I kept seeing the models in the Warhammer Fantasy line and couldn't resist the Dark Elves and the Lizardmen, but since neither he nor I knew how to play WHFB we collected models, primed them and then tried to learn with half done models. The Challenge was a way we decided to get our armies up to at least table-top standard. His painting skills, already much better than mine, coalesced into a skill set that now has him getting commissions. I felt lucky to get him to do the models for me. He and I are talking about him doing a SLANN Priest for me and he is trying to decide if he is going to enter it into this years Golden Demon as a first timer. I think he should.

Nuff said. Way past my bedtime. Nearly 2:00 A.M here. Signing off....


----------



## apidude

Ok, after a week looking around for Liquid Green Stuff as recommended by you, my helpful compatriots, to deal with the neck/body seam on the Dark Steeds, I find that, at least here in the Dayton, Ohio area, it has been backordered for a couple of months...... I asked Eric at my local and faithful independent retailer to hang onto a bottle or two for me the next time he gets a shipment (don't tell anyone!). Anyway, if it doesn't come in in time for this month I may have to paint the Riders models for both Unit 1 and Unit 2, submit them for my November Challenge and postpone all the horses for both Squads until December when I can get what I need to fill the seam at the base of the neck and finish the units. 

I've decided to magnetize the rider models and the horsemodels so that they can be taken apart and better stored. I use magnets a lot in my Tau Army and have found that they have their uses in Fantasy as well (mainly as ways of ranking up models on movement trays. I even wrote a short tutorial about it here >>>> Of Magnets and Movement Trays if you are interested.)

Anyway, here is the Basecoat stage of the Rider models for Unit 1 as they look now. I have taken their pictures with them temporarily sitting on their horses so that they are easier to see. I have done no real work on the horses. If you would confine your C&C to the rider models alone that would be great but go ahead and bring it on! 

I will post my Painting Journal Notes for this unit at the completion of the month, but there are a couple of points I want to make before you critique. First, I do not intend to have these units "pop". Dark Riders are covert, fast attack scouts and, as such, they would make every attempt to NOT be seen. The range of contrast on the Riders from the darkest to the lightest will not very broad. If the models "pop" then they attract the eye and that is counter to the concept of the covert band of scouts. That does NOT mean that the colors will be flat but that the transistions will be subtle over a narrow range.

Enough of that. You didn't stop here to read. You want pictures. Here are the models at the Basecoat Stage (as always the pics link to larger pics if you are interested in more detail):

*Dark Riders, Unit 1, Banner bearer:*
 

*Dark Riders, Unit 1, Champion (yep, he's an old Cold One Knight who wised up):*
  

*Dark Riders, Unit 1, Musician:*
 

*Dark Riders, Unit 1, Rider No. 1:*
 

*Dark Riders, Unit 1, Rider No. 2:*


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

apidude said:


> Dark Riders are covert, fast attack scouts and, as such, they would make every attempt to NOT be seen. The range of contrast on the Riders from the darkest to the lightest will not very broad. If the models "pop" then they attract the eye and that is counter to the concept of the covert band of scouts.


Good thinking that man.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Good thinking that man.


I'll second that.


----------



## apidude

*The Hounds of Khaine*

Here we are, less than a week from my last WIP post. (Still no liquid Green Stuff to be had. I may have to go ahead and paint the Dark Steeds and then go back and fix the seam when I get it.)

In this week I placed mid tones and began rough highlighting, did the hair, and began working on details on the riders. 

I did run into a problem though. As the reds developed in the cloak, I found that the cloak and the red of the armor began to be indistinct -- the whole model was becoming one dark red mass and it all blurred together. I needed some way of setting the armor and the cloaks apart WITHOUT brightening either. These guys are to be hard to see, remember?

I ended up deciding to take the armor in an entirely different direction than the rest of my Dark Elves by applying Natural Steel darkened with Royal Purple to the Riders. I intend to varnish the armor with high gloss finish. I left the armor of the Champion (an old Cold One Knight Rider) in the reds because he did not have a red cloak as worn by the rest of the Riders and he looked spooky enough with all the spikes and horns on his armor without further embellishment. This also served to further set him apart.

It is a bit of a risk because it makes the Dark Riders armor completely different from the rest of the army, but for these guys I wanted a dark red cloak billowing in the wind like the wings of demons.

For those of you kicking around back in the mid 80s, there was a British show which aired from 1984-1986, starring Michael Praed called "Robin of Sherwood". [BTW, good series. A lot of fun. I think you can get it on Amazon.] In one episode, The Swords of Wayland, worshipers of Lucifer(the Devil), under the orders of a witches coven, dressed like demons and galloped around terrorizing the surrounding countryside. They wore flowing red capes which looked like wings of fire as they galloped. Here is an image of The Hounds of Lucifer:








This was my inspiration. The only difference is that I wanted the cloaks of The Hounds of Khaine to be more covert, darker and more sinister.

Anyway, enough of that, pics are what you really want, so here is what we've acheived so far. There is still quite a bit of detail, highlighting and such to do, but the basic paint scheme is laid out. I have not worked on the steeds themselves very much. (As always, the pics link to a larger 640x482 picture.)

*Work In Process as of November 17, 2011, Dark Riders, Unit 1 - The Hounds of Khaine*
  
  

Now to turn to the detail and cleaning them up.


----------



## elmir

Looking good man!


----------



## Midge913

They are really starting to shape up! Keep up the good work!


----------



## troybuckle

so far so good man, keep it up.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I remember Robin of Sherwood! It was surprisingly dark for teatime television.

The cloaks look very mobile.


----------



## apidude

[Dave T Hobbit] I remember Robin of Sherwood! It was surprisingly dark for teatime television. The cloaks look very mobile. 
[troybuckle] so far so good man, keep it up. 
[Midge913] They are really starting to shape up! Keep up the good work! 
[elmir] Looking good man! 


Thanks all for following along and for the extra rep. It really helps motivate and keep me focused on what I'm doing, knowing that I have people interested in what I'm doing. 

I did some more detail work last night (no pics yet) and finished magnetizing the horses and riders on Unit 2. I think with another session, I will call them complete. I am hoping to get that time tonight.


----------



## apidude

*The Hounds of Khaine*

November is done! Early no less! Here are the BEFORE shots for November's challenge (as always each image links to a larger, more detail image). BTW I decided to go ahead and paint up the steeds. After I get Liquid Green Stuff I will close the seam and repaint the necks of the steeds.

*Marek T'Calts Dark Riders, Unit 1: *
 

... and here are the AFTER shots.
Drumroll, please, maestro. And ... I ... give ... you ... The Hounds of Khaine! Come on! Give it up for these bad boys!!

*Marek T'Calt's "Hounds of Khaine" - Dark Riders, Complete Unit 1:*
  

*Banner Carrier:*
 
 

*Musician:*
 
 

*Champion:*
 
 

*Rider No. 1:*
 
 

*Rider No. 2:*
 
  

I will post my Painting Journal later after I get it caught up. C&C is always welcome.

----------

Well! With this unit, I have completed the following units since January 2011:

Jan - 10 Corsairs with two weapons (old style metal)
Feb - 10 Corsairs with command and two weapons (new style plastics)
Mar - 20 Spearmen with spears and shields
April - 20 Spearmen with spears and shields.
May - 20 Black Guard with Halberds
June - 2 Reaper Crossbow teams (6 models)
July - 20 Executioners
Aug - 10 Shades (Mengil's Manflayers)
Sep/Oct - 20 Corsairs with Hand Crossbows and hand weapons, Unit 2
Nov - 5 "Hounds of Khaine" Dark Riders with Dark Steeds, Unit 1 

Total at end of November 2011: 141 models 

So this is what remains of the troops I set out in December 2010 to finish during the 2011 Painting Challenge:
Dec - 5 Dark Riders with Dark Steeds, Unit 2, or 
Dec - 5 Cold One Knights with Cold Ones, Unit 1, or
Dec - 5 Cold One Knights with Cold Ones, Unit 2

I can't decide which to do. On the one hand, finishing off the 2nd unit of Dark Riders would let me put both units of The Hounds of Khaine totally in the "Completed" column. On the other, I do not have any Cold One Knights painted, and I would never leave home without them and this last month would give me a painted unit of them to field.

Decisions, decisions!

.


----------



## Midge913

Well, do you plan on fielding 10 Dark Riders in your list on a frequent basis? If you do, then I would finish out the Dark Riders. If not I would go for the Cold One Knights.

The unit turned out looking great! They definitely have a dark brooding feel about them. I am still astounded at the sheer amount of troops you have been able to paint for the challenge, makes me really want to get a game in:biggrin:


----------



## troybuckle

Nice clean work this month. You were quick finishing this unit this month good job. I'd say finish up the Dark Riders!


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Just for the sake of having a little bit of everything done in your painting challenge, I'd suggest doing the Cold One Knights next.

Also, the Dark Riders are looking good mate - I especially like the evil-eyed horses.:victory:


----------



## apidude

*And they're OFF!!!!!!*



troybuckle said:


> Nice clean work this month. You were quick finishing this unit this month good job. I'd say finish up the Dark Riders!





DecrepitDragon said:


> Just for the sake of having a little bit of everything done in your painting challenge, I'd suggest doing the Cold One Knights next.
> 
> Also, the Dark Riders are looking good mate - I especially like the evil-eyed horses.:victory:


Thanks guys for the positive feedback. 
I've decided what to do.
Midge913 was complaining that he was lacking some motivation. So I have Challenged his Challenge. From the time I post this there are 11 days left in the month. I have challenged him to finish his ten Dwarf Thunderers before I finish the 2nd unit of the Hounds of Khaine. I have five riders and five mounts and he has 10 partially assembled and painted models.

He has accepted the challenge.

So, I will do the 2nd unit of The Hounds of Khaine before 30 November 2011 and hopefully beat him in getting his Dwarves done.

And so the race is on..... 

We agreed quality should not suffer because it is a race. I'll post the results and let you all be the judge.....

To work!!!!!!


----------



## Midge913

Just to clarify it is only 8 thunderers, but the challenge is on all the same.


----------



## apidude

*Watch out. Here we come...The Hounds, Take II*

Ok. Midge913 and I are having a Challenge within the Challenge. He needed motivation to paint, and I wanted to get both units of Dark Riders done. So I challenged him to a race (with no loss of quality). We each have until 30 Nov 2011 to get our challenge done. He has 8 Dwarf Thunderers and I have my second unit of riders (5 riders with mounts).Seems fair don't it?

Anyway, Here is where we start

*Marek T'Calts Hounds of Khaine, Dark Riders, Unit 2: *

 

... and here are my first WIP status shots, the models basecoats are applied.

*Marek T'Calt's "Hounds of Khaine" - Dark Riders, Unit 2 - WIP*

*Banner Carrier:*

 

*Musician:*

 

*Champion:*

 


*Rider No. 1:*



*Rider No. 2:*
 
 


More to come later.

Midge913, watch your six. I'm gaining on you!



.


----------



## Midge913

Good start! Looking forward to seeing them done...... Well after mine of course:spiteful:


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Good coverage, and, as usual, great colour choices.

I've just subscribed to Midges dwarf plog just to keep an eye on you both!:shok:

Good luck guys.:grin:


----------



## apidude

DecrepitDragon said:


> Good coverage, and, as usual, great colour choices.
> I've just subscribed to Midges dwarf plog just to keep an eye on you both!:shok:
> Good luck guys.:grin:


DD: Thanks and enjoy reading Midge's dwarf plog. There are a few references to dwarves in thongs that you have to just try not to imagine. 
And thanks for the good luck. Midge will need it. I'm rockin'!!!!

On to midtones......



.


----------



## apidude

*Bubble, bubble, toil and trouble......*

I forgot to post up the other commission that I had done, the Cauldron of Blood. Midge913 painted this as well as the assassin I posted earlier. In the interest of having this PLOG cover all the models that I either paint or have painted I am posting the pictures of the finished Cauldron and witches here.

Some of you may look askance at the healthy flesh tones of these Dark Elves witches. Mostly Dark Elves are painted with grey flesh tones.

I read the history in both the High Elves and the Dark Elves codex and came to the conclusion that Dark Elves are simply evil elves. Physically they are the same race and so would look the same except for the tools, weapons and clothing. Further, the Dark Elves fighting battles would have been out in the sunlight either sailing on the Black Arks at sea or in the sun during marches or battles during the day. The net result of these two facts would indicate that the flesh tones of the Dark Elves would be little different than that of the High Elves.

So, my witches, whether painted by Midge913, or later by myself, will have healthy skin tones, perhaps a bit darker than High Elves, but they certainly won't be grey or blue based.

I digress. Sorry. You don't want to read my rambling. You want pics....

So, here are the finished pics of the Cauldron of Blood. He did a great job!

 
 



You know.... I'm going to have to get a display case for the house. I don't know if I can stand shutting my army up in a carrying case or a box once it gets totally finished.



.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

You my good sir, can have some rep for standing up to the healthy DE haters.:grin:

There is nothing wrong with a good skin tone! All it takes is a few pints of blood a day and a youthful complexion could be yours!:victory:


----------



## apidude

*Painting Cold One Knights - "Khaine's Fists"*

Ok. In the middle of my "Challenge Challenge" with Midge913, I am still giving thought to the main event. 

This is the last month. The 2011 Painting Challenge is winding down. I am 10 for 11, having to use a RL token in October, but November will end up with me finishing 10 Dark Riders rather than simply the five needed to qualify for a complete unit (thanks to the Challenge Challenge. Win or lose the competition, I end up winning because I finished the remaining unit of Dark Riders.) At the end of November that will bring my total model count since December 2010 to 146 models.

For the last month of the Heresy Challenge I will do five of Marek T'Calt's Cold One Knights, *Khaine's Fists*, Unit 1. I have another unit that, if all goes well, I may try to work on this month but the goal is to get one unit of Knights finished and ready to play (assuming I ever get the time to play, but THAT is a different story.)

Here is what we are going to start with:
 

These models had already been assembled when I purchased them out of a Bitz Bin at my local Independent. While some painters and modelers turn their nose up at these models, I find it increases the challenge (and the fun) to make them look good despite the problems that might exist. (That and the fact that all five cost me less than one third the price of a new box. Let's just say that I paid a little over US$1.50 for each model.) Now, I am never going to be entering anything that I paint from a bitz bin into any kind of painting contest so that kind of takes the pressure off a bit, but I do want my models to look better than "just good enough" on the Gametable. 

There is a major problem I'm going to have to work through. The models were all glued together. It will be a challenge to work around parts of the model to get to the parts that might be hidden or difficult to get to.

I will try to see if I can pop off the shield so that I can at least reach the armor underneath, but I don't think I will be able to separate the Knight the mount. If I can't then just I'll have to be careful with my paint placement. 

Nurse! Hand me a Number 4 Xacto Knife and a pair of needlenose pliers! 


.

EDIT: 11/29/2011 UPDATE. Surgery was partially a success. The shields popped off with no real breakage that won't be hidden when the shields are reattached. However, the Knights could not be removed from the Cold Ones without major damage. I will just have to paint smart....


----------



## apidude

*Hounds of Khaine II - WIP*

Midge913: I saw that you wrote on you Stunties PLOG: "Well Apidude you better watch out man because I am on a roll with the brush. I sat down tonight and got quite a bit of work done on the Thunderers. Metallic silvers are done, golds are off to a good start, red cloth is done, and the skin is undercoated:"

While excellent progress and excellent work as usual, I too have not been sitting idly by thinking about Cold One Knights and turkey and dressing.

Even though we are both observing Thanksgiving Day and weekend for the next two days and ... let's just say that it is not the accepted practice to sequester ourselves in a painting den and work on little plastic dudes while the family clans gather and share meals and familial companionship (a killer game of Hearts) and football (American style with armour). But, I have sneaked off after all have gone to sleep and put in a little paint time. 

Here are current status pics of Marek T'Calt's Hounds of Khaine, Dark Riders, Unit 2:
  
  

I still have quite a bit of highlighting and detail work to do but they are drawing close to being completed. 

... and, just for kicks and grins, here are some pics of the entire cohort including Unit 1 and Unit 2:

  
  

Midge: You can't slack off..... I'm still on your six......



BTW: for the sharp eyed...by using the old Cold One Knight models for the special characters in both units I had two regular riders extra that I have painted up. When I combine the two units into a cohort of 10 riders, I pull from the combined unit the extra Banner Carrier and Musician and replace them with regular riders. This makes the second rank a rank of simple riders with no special characters. However, if I choose to run with two units of the Hounds, I can replace two riders in the 2nd rank with a banner carrier and a musician and they can operate separately. That is one of the advantages of magnetizing the riders and the steeds....flexibility.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

apidude said:


> While excellent progress and excellent work as usual, I too have not been sitting idely by thinking about Cold One Knights and turkey and dressing.


Your progress is indeed good.



apidude said:


> When I combine the two units into a cohort of 10 riders, I pull from the combined unit the extra Banner Carrier and Musician and replace them with regular riders. This makes the second rank a rank of simple riders with no special characters. However, if I choose to run with two units of the Hounds, I can replace two riders in the 2nd rank with a banner carrier and a musician and they can operate separately.


Very clever.


----------



## Midge913

Looking good man! They definitely have that dark and menacing feel that the Dark riders should have. Good progress indeed.


----------



## troybuckle

Nice work man, i think it was a good idea finishing off this unit!


----------



## apidude

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Your progress is indeed good. Very clever.





Midge913 said:


> Looking good man! They definitely have that dark and menacing feel that the Dark riders should have. Good progress indeed.





troybuckle said:


> Nice work man, i think it was a good idea finishing off this unit!


Thanks, gents. I appreciate the comments. I have worked some on the highlighting and detail work but do not have any pics of that status yet ready to post and I will be away from the painting table until the 28th. 

Midge, you have an opportunity to pull ahead. May you go into a turkey and pumpkin pie lethargy that will keep you from finishing before I return......



.


----------



## Djinn24

Good work Api! I wanna see a game between the to of you soon damn it. Hell maybe you can do it in my store even


----------



## lunawolf

Just plowed through the thread and all i have to say is awesome ! i hope youll beat Midge ( i dont like the old stuntys ) . keep on going !


----------



## apidude

djinn24 said:


> Good work Api! I wanna see a game between the to of you soon damn it. Hell maybe you can do it in my store even


Maybe Midge and I can work out a Saturday to come over and at least check it out.

Thanks for following along and the support, DJinn. BTW, read your post on air brushes and I've decided that that is going to be this year's learning....to get a moderately decent dual action and learn the basics of using it.


----------



## apidude

lunawolf said:


> Just plowed through the thread and all i have to say is awesome ! i hope youll beat Midge ( i dont like the old stuntys ) . keep on going !


Thanks, Lunawolf. I appreciate your wading through all my rambling and detail. You might want to check out my Army Showcase to see pics of the whole army and I urge you to check out Midge's Dwarf PLOG before you pass judgement on the Stunties.....he makes them look very cool.

That being said, I hate it when my Level 4 Sorceress rolls what is needed to blast his Dwarves to Chaos only to watch his Runelord scratch his posterior and belch and the spell fizzles like water on hot pavement.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

apidude said:


> That being said, I hate it when my Level 4 Sorceress rolls what is needed to blast his Dwarves to Chaos only to watch his Runelord scratch his posterior and belch and the spell fizzles like water on hot pavement.


Ha, I hate that too - gotta admire the toughness of stunties.

I generally solve the problem by applying copious quantities of bolts followed by a psychotic hydra.

Liking the work so far Apidude. Good as always. Nearly there now.:victory:


----------



## apidude

DecrepitDragon said:


> Ha, I hate that too - gotta admire the toughness of stunties.
> I generally solve the problem by applying copious quantities of bolts followed by a psychotic hydra.
> Liking the work so far Apidude. Good as always. Nearly there now.:victory:


Ahhhhh...... Crossfire bolts, yes...... Hydra, yes...... More Crossbow bolts.... Flying harpies aimed at the runelord..... 

Thanks, DD. Yep, nearly there, but the bet is still too close to call. I am away from my painting table for at least another day, while Midge can simply stay up late and drop in ahead of me. But..... give me a couple of hours at the table for highlighting and final detail, and 30 min of basing and I can call them complete.

Thanks for following along as always......

.... liking the Tower BTW. 

Doing scenery and airbrushing is on next years learning objectives.....


.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Thanks for the plog plug mate. If you need a hand with anything terrain orientated, whilst I might not be a terrain god, I know a couple of tricks, so give me a shout.:so_happy:

Airbrushing, hmm?

I'd love to give it a shot, but I'm just not sure its for me - seems complicated.:headbutt:

I look forward to watching you learn - I might just be tempted to join in and give it a go.

Oh, and Midge is really cracking on - seen his dwarves and they look good. Lets hope you can get back to it soon.


----------



## apidude

DecrepitDragon said:


> Thanks for the plog plug mate. If you need a hand with anything terrain orientated, whilst I might not be a terrain god, I know a couple of tricks, so give me a shout.:so_happy:
> 
> Airbrushing, hmm?
> 
> I'd love to give it a shot, but I'm just not sure its for me - seems complicated.:headbutt:
> 
> I look forward to watching you learn - I might just be tempted to join in and give it a go.
> 
> Oh, and Midge is really cracking on - seen his dwarves and they look good. Lets hope you can get back to it soon.


Scenery: I will PM you when I get there or start a Learning PLOG of my own for people to provide input. I will let you know when.

Midge913's Dwarves: Yep, I check his PLOG at every update. I also check out his non-Heresy BLOG at www.midge913.com. Sometimes I think he posts there before he posts on Heresy.

This secondary competition is fun but it does push speed more than quality. I have to resist slacking off in order to get done first, so I'd not like to do it constantly, but it did get him motivated and me with the 2nd unit of Dark Riders done. That was the goal and it worked.


.

.


----------



## Midge913

apidude said:


> Scenery: I will PM you when I get there or start a Learning PLOG of my own for people to provide input. I will let you know when.
> 
> Midge913's Dwarves: Yep, I check his PLOG at every update. I also check out his non-Heresy BLOG at www.midge913.com. Sometimes I think he posts there before he posts on Heresy.
> 
> This secondary competition is fun but it does push speed more than quality. I have to resist slacking off in order to get done first, so I'd not like to do it constantly, but it did get him motivated and me with the 2nd unit of Dark Riders done. That was the goal and it worked.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .


Thanks for the Blog plug old man! I am cracking on with the stunties so you better hurry Two beards left then weapon arms:biggrin:


----------



## DecrepitDragon

First things first - well done guys, both Apidude and Midge, for making the army painting challenge something I'm seriously considering entering next year.

Also, sorry Apidude, but Midge should win for actually posting first - but top marks for the sporting competition all the same.:victory:

And finally - a rather large damn it! is escaping from me as I realise that you're going to be drinking Guiness and I'm several thousand miles away. Enjoy one for me guys and well done again.

Now I'm off to cut and paste this on Midges plog.:biggrin:


----------



## elmir

Congrats to you both for making the challenge! It's resulted in 2 great armies and 2 wonderfull plogs to keep an eye on over these months


----------



## apidude

DecrepitDragon said:


> First things first - well done guys, both Apidude and Midge, for making the army painting challenge something I'm seriously considering entering next year.
> 
> Also, sorry Apidude, but Midge should win for actually posting first - but top marks for the sporting competition all the same.:victory:
> 
> And finally - a rather large damn it! is escaping from me as I realise that you're going to be drinking Guiness and I'm several thousand miles away. Enjoy one for me guys and well done again.
> 
> Now I'm off to cut and paste this on Midges plog.:biggrin:





elmir said:


> Congrats to you both for making the challenge! It's resulted in 2 great armies and 2 wonderfull plogs to keep an eye on over these months


Thanks, gents. 

DD: The painting challenge has changed my whole painting approach and I have found that my painting skills increased exponentially (at least I think so). I highly recommend it. Next year I will either be painting up my Lizardmen army or my Brotherhood of Fire Space Marine army. It would be nice to have you along.

I concede that Midge posted first and therefore should claim top honors. So he and I each had a Guinness tonight as consolation and I drank a toast to all of you who followed and encouraged us. 

Elmir: Thanks for following along. Keep tuned. I have one more month to this challenge and I will be doing Khaine's Fists, a five man squad of Cold One Knights. Should be fun. 

I don't know what Midge will be doing although he mumbled about a "Thain"



.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Hey Apidude, your dark riders are looking awesome and I like the idea that you used to switch them out if your not running them in a group of 10. You mentioned that they were not finished yet, correct? If I may add, grab some of that new liquid green stuff and hit up the seems where the horses head meets the body, that way they don't have that put together look. Other then that your Dark Elves are coming along great my friend!


----------



## apidude

DOE: Ordered Liquid Green Stuff in Oct. It has been back ordered and hasn't arrived yet. Once it does I will do exactly as you advise. I didn't really do much to the steed's themselves except the mane, tail, and trappings. I left the black primer in place. I'll paint the skins once the seam is sealed. Thanks for the tip and for following along.


----------



## apidude

*Final pics of the Hounds of Khaine - November 2011*

Finally back to a stable schedule after holiday travel. The Hounds of Khaine, Marek T'Calt's Dark Rider Cohort is finished. Pictures posted to the November Challenge for both the first unit of 5 and then with a little friendly competition with Midge913, the second unit was posted at 7:30 a.m. on 11/27/2011 - 3 hours and 44 minutes AFTER Midge posted his Dwarf Thunderers. I was close but won no cigar, although he and I did lift a Guinness to the other and to those who followed along cheering both of us on the way.

I will finish up my Painting Journal with my final notes yet today or tomorrow and post them for those OCD enough to want that kind of detail, but I'll stop yakking and give you the final complete set of pics for the Hounds of Khaine, Unit II. C&C is more than welcome. [BTW: Liquid Greenstuff, ordered in late October, still on back order. I will fill the seam on the steed when it arrives and finish painting the neck of the steeds at that time.] 

PS: As always, each pic opens to a 640x482 larger pic if you are interested.

  
 

*Individual Models:

Banner Carrier:*
  
  

*Musician:*
  
  

*Champion:*
  
  


*Rider No. 1:*
 
 

*Rider No. 2:*
 
  


And finally, the finished cohort, 

*Marek T'Calt's "Hounds of Khaine" - Dark Riders Cohort*


----------



## lunawolf

Well congrats to midge  Also his plog is amazing. Bravo to both of you for your dedication !


----------



## apidude

*PAINTING JOURNAL: Marek T'Calts Hounds of Khaine, Dark Riders*

*PAINTING JOURNAL: Marek's Hounds of Khaine, Dark Riders*
Everything was primed using CIT Black primer. Mostly, I used techniques and color combinations that were already used before and described earlier in the PLOG which I won't repeat here. What follows is what is unique to Novembers Painting Challenge:

Horses/Dark Steeds: 
Since I did not receive the liquid Green Stuff I needed to cover the seam on the horses I ended up only painting the mane, tail, fetlocks and tack on the horses leaving the base black primer the basecoat color of the beasts coats. I will redo the coats after I get what is needed to seal the seam.

Horse's Mane, Tail and Fetlocks: 
1. Basecoat: German Grey (VMC# 70995).
2. Shade Wash(es) [heavy or x2] in the recesses: [Randomized] Badab Black (CIT) / Gryphonia Sepia(CIT)/Devlan Mud(CIT)
3. Highlight: Drybrush Reaper Stormy Grey 
4. Extreme Highlight: Reaper Misty Grey

Dark Steeds Tack/Armor:
1. Basecoat: 3:2:3 mix - Scarlett Red(VGC# 72012) / Royal Purple (VGC#72016) / Blood Red(VGC#72010) 
2. Shade Wash: Leviathan Purple Wash(CIT)

Rider's Cloaks:
These were a bit tricky for me. I originally wanted the riders garb to be mostly black but with enough red so that it could provide a "red" BASE to the cloak. These are "DARK" riders. Most of the pics I have seen of these models around the forums or on Games Workshop depict them with a black/grey palette with perhaps some purple spot colors added. I wanted to shift the entire base color to tie in with the rest of my Red/Black/Grey army but very subtly... a quick glance at the model should register "Very Dark" with deep shadows. The Cloaks on both the Black Guard and the Executioners completed earlier this year were still too bright for what I wanted for the Riders. [Look in my Army Showcase to see what I mean.]. LINK: [http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/army.php?do=viewarmy&army_id=118] 

Here is what I ended up doing for the cloaks:
1. Basecoat: 6:3:2 mix Gory Red(VMC# 72011)/Black (VGC# 72094)/German Grey 
2. Midtone: 3:2:3 mix - Scarlett Red/Black/Blood Red
3. 1st Highlight 1:1 mix Black Red(VMC#70859)/Scarlett Red 
4. 2nd highlight: Scarlett Red
5. 3rd highlight: 1:1 mix - Dark Flesh (CIT)/Blood Red (CIT) at the very extreme edge. (I actually ended up using to much of this highlight and lifted the color up a bit brighter than I wanted in the 2nd Unit. I am thinking of washing the 2nd unit with either Devlan Mud or Badab Black to take the "pop" back off.)

Rider's Armor:
Again, I wanted the color on the armor to be more subdued than the rest of my army scheme, darker, more sinister and less visible, in keeping with the covert nature of the Dark Riders. After a false start with a red base that blended into the cloak, I restarted as follows:
1. Basecoat: 3:1 Mix Natural Steel (VMC# 70864)/Roayal Purple (VGC# 72016)
2. Shade Wash: VERY thin wash of Devlan Mud (CIT)(3 drop), mixed with water (2 drops)
3. Midtone: Mixture in #1 above + Royal Purple (VGC# 72016)(1 or 2 drops)
4. 1st Highlight: Mixture in #3 above + Scarlett Red(VGC# 72012)(1 or 2 drops)

It still came out brighter than I was striving for. Working with a limited (and dark) pallette is a bit tricky for me, but I learned a lot.

On to December and Cold One Knights.....


----------



## troybuckle

Awesome last post!!


----------



## apidude

*Nadinae T'Calt, Half Sister to Marek T'Calt*

As I was sitting there at my painting table applying basecoats to Cold Ones, I noticed a model that I had primed a couple of months ago and hung on a peg to dry. It was the new Dark Elf Sorceress released around the time that Storm of Magic was released. In my Storm of Magic buying spree, I had picked her up, primed the sprue and then promptly was distracted by my need to finish that months painting challenge. 

Well, I think she was tired of waiting. As the basecoats on the lizards were drying I began to assemble the model and applied a Basecoat of Tallaran Flesh (CIT) to the model. I may work on her as well as the Cold Ones this month, if I have the time. Here are the beginning shots:

*WIP: Nadinae T'Calt, Level I Sorceress - Half Sister to Marek T'Calt*
 
 

Yeah. I know she doesn't have her face and the rest of her hair or her right arm and staff, but in looking at the model, I felt it better to begin painting before I totally assembled her. The model is such that, after being totally assembled, she would be harder to paint.

More later as it develops....



.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

The Hounds of Khaine look excellent Apidude. Looking forward to seeing the sorceress finished.


----------



## apidude

Khorne's Fist said:


> The Hounds of Khaine look excellent Apidude. Looking forward to seeing the sorceress finished.


Thanks KF for checking it out. I appreciate your feedback and the rep.
They were a LOT more fun than I originally thought they would be. Once I started they seemed to take on a life of their own......


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

EKKKKK, looks like she used too many power dice! LOL!!! She is a nice looking model and I am sure you will make her look great Apidude, again, good job on the Riders!


----------



## apidude

*Nadinae T'Calt - WIP II*

Ok, I just couldn't leave Nadinae alone and work on the Cold Ones exclusively, even though I really feel out of my element with her. I really don't think my skills are up to what I want her to look like. Anything man made will have a uniformity about it that makes using a standard BASECOAT/MIDTONE/HIGHLIGHT formula perfectly acceptable. However, I believe anything organic looks artificial if the same type of formula is used.

Also, I tend to believe that the only way you can tell a Dark Elf from a High Elf is their expressions and their clothes/weapons and the magic they use. Fundamentally, they are the same race and so would look the same. Further, my army is a active raiding army, not a garrison army. It spends its time either on the Black Arks sailing on the open seas or in the battlefield. These individuals would be constantly exposed to the sun and, consequently, be tanned and toned and fit. I want to get a California Girl / Riviera Girl skin tone on Nadinae. I have, though, added a touch of grey to the skin tone, just to slightly tone down the warm colors to make them look a bit less exalted.

Fluff wise, I believe these ladies are like Odysseus' Sirens..... So beautiful that those who look upon them are ensnared and enthralled and it takes a great deal of will to resist their call. The fact that they will cut your heart out in a blink of an eye and watch you shudder your death throes with a seductive smile on their gorgeous faces is an unfortunate and irrelevant fact.

Here is the next phase completed:
  
  


.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Looks like good progress.



apidude said:


> Ok, I just couldn't leave Nadinae alone and work on the Cold Ones exclusively, even though I really feel out of my element with her. I really don't think my skills are up to what I want her to look like. Anything man made will have a uniformity about it that makes using a standard BASECOAT/MIDTONE/HIGHLIGHT formula perfectly acceptable. However, I believe anything organic looks artificial if the same type of formula is used.


I have been battling with the same thoughts since I moved over from the sealed armour of Thousand Sons into Fantasy. I found that using a wet palette to aid in layering several thin coats of each mix allows for smoother transitions.

The upper body of my Shaggoth used a grey tinted flesh if you want to see possible paint mixes for a healthy but less noble skin tone.



apidude said:


> Fluff wise, I believe these ladies are like Odysseus' Sirens..... So beautiful that those who look upon them are ensnared and enthralled and it takes a great deal of will to resist their call. The fact that they will cut your heart out in a blink of an eye and watch you shudder your death throes with a seductive smile on their gorgeous faces is an unfortunate and irrelevant fact.


Very poetic....

I just need to... um... back in a moment to finish the post.....


----------



## Midge913

I agree with Dave, really good progress man. The most recent layers really make the contours of her body visible. Keep up the good work!


----------



## apidude

*Nadinae T'Calt, Half Sister to Marek T'Calt - WIP III*

Nadinae (pronounced NAH-di-nay, not Na DEEN ee) just wouldn't let me split my time between her and the Knights I am supposed to be working on for December's Challenge. It's almost as if she has cast some sort of glamour over me......

So, I figured the fastest way to get back to Khaine's Fists is to finish Nadinae completely. I assembled her and am nearly complete with the painting. The skin is still not what I am picturing in my head but I'm beginning to wonder if I shouldn't just stop while I am ahead. I am afraid that if I keep tinkering with more layers I'll overdo it and ruin the piece. (She wouldn't be pleased.)

I still want to paint on some "magic" on her staff (OK, I know. I should have done that BEFORE I assembled her, but she was tired of being in pieces.) and throw a wash of Badab Black on her boots and a very light and very thin wash of either Ogryn Flesh or Sepia on her skin to tie the layering together and add some definition. Oh, and finish the base....

Anyway, here is Phase III WIP:
  
  


Maybe *now* I can get back to the Knights......


.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Shes coming together nicely my friend, now..... "FINISH HER!" :grin:


----------



## DecrepitDragon

She is looking fantastic so far mate. I'm loving the hair colour - thats going to cause one or two raised eyebrows and frowns I think - but it suits her very well in my mind.

I know how you feel about painting her - I felt exactly the same doing mine - we're even calling the model "her" - weak minded, thats what we are!:biggrin:

Still; I'm sure we've all had that one model we just couldn't put down. Thats why we paint after all. 

Looking forward to seeing her finished mate.:victory:


----------



## Midge913

Looking good!! I agree with DD that the Blonde hair will raise some eyebrows but since I am the one that will be looking at her across the table more than anyone else I declare it unique, original, and nicely painted. Keep up the good work on these guys! We need to get a game in sometime very soon.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

I wanna play....


----------



## apidude

*...lets talk about hair....*



Midge913 said:


> Looking good!! I agree with DD that the Blonde hair will raise some eyebrows but since I am the one that will be looking at her across the table more than anyone else I declare it unique, original, and nicely painted. Keep up the good work on these guys! We need to get a game in sometime very soon.


For those who would raise their eyebrows at my blonde Dark Elves, Sherman, set the "WABAC Machine" (bet there aren't very many members of Heresy who even know who Mr. Peabody, Sherman and the WABAC Machine are) to February 24, 2011 at the beginning of the 2011 Painting Challenge. In my Painting Journal entry at the time I posted this when discussing how I developed my paint scheme:

"C. Hair: 
Hair choice ended up being interesting. Most pictures I found of GW Dark Elves have them with black or very dark gray hair. I wanted to be a bit different so I decided that Dark Elves, as a species, are simply elves. Physically they are identical to their kindred, the High Elves. It is only in their orientation that they are different. That being said, I looked at pictures of High Elves and most images I found had either very light brown or blond hair....so I decided that my DE Army would become very pale blond. After I decided this and told my son, he told me about the D&D race of the Drow. Bingo! Except for the dark skin, that was what I was looking for. 

So here is how I got close to what I wanted:

Bleached Bone(CIT) or Graveyard Earth(CIT)
Wash: Thinned applications of either Citadel Gryphonia Sepia, Ogryn Flesh, Devlan Mud, or Badab Black - chosen randomly for individuality.
Highlight: Bleached Bone or Ivory
Note: In retrospect, I probably should have thinned the highlight a bit more than I did....when looking at it blown up the paint looks thick and kinda chunky. [Note to self: Thinner paint and lighter touch....]"



.... I never was a conformist......


:so_happy:

A game? You bet. 3,000 points. Want to do Storm of Magic or regular Fantasy?


----------



## Djinn24

Wow, you h ave improved a ton since the start of this thing and I like the blond hair. In DND their Dark Elves (Drow) has white hair so that is a-ok for me!

I can not wait to see her in real life. I have seen you son's models, now I must see yours!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

You know Apidude, your absultly right. At first I was like NOOooooooo, what is he doing!? I have always seen DE as pale skined, some even bluish, dark haired. Well, now that you bring up the D&D stuff...man I miss those days...anyways, now that you explained it, my heart and mind can rest easy. :grin: 

It's great seeing people progress, and your doing a fantastic job my friend, I really want to see her finished...no pressure!


----------



## apidude

*Official Khaine's Fists WIP*

After being distracted for most of the month so far by painting Nadinae T'Calt, (btw I have done some of the touchups on Nadinae I listed above but have no pics yet. Will post them over the weekend.) I managed to spend some time on my official December entry.

*Work in Process: Khaine's Fists, 2011.12.09*
Basecoats have been mostly applied. I settled on the basecoat palette for the Cold One as follows:
Top: 2:1 mix - Cayman Green(VGC# 72067) / Dark Seagreen (VMC# 70868)
Underneath: 1:1 mix - Cayman Green / Khaki (VGC# 72061)

Note: Each pic links to a 640x482 picture if you want more detail.
 
  

In keeping with these guys' "in your face" attitude, for the riders armor, I've started off the basecoat with Hammered Copper (VGC# 72059) rather than my traditional Tinny Tin(VGC# 72060) basecoat. This is a bit brighter and adds a red hue to their basecoat.

The chainmail was painted with a 3:1 mix of Natural Steel/Brassy Brass drybrushed wherever the chainmail showed itself. I like using the Brassy Brass with the Steel because it gives a very slight golden hue to the chainmail. I used this same mixture on the Executioner's chain mail. It is in keeping with the "elite" nature of the Knights.


----------



## Midge913

Great color choices for the Cold Ones. These are going to look nice once you get them completed!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I agree with Midge; an excellent start.


----------



## apidude

*Nadinae T'Calt, Level I Sorceress - Finished.*

Well, after finishing the touch ups I noted above, I have decided that I have finished with Nadinae. I don't want to mess her up by continuing to tinker with her paint job. She was quite fun to paint and I got to try out techniques that will be used when I paint up my Witch Elves. I actually have been intimidated by the unit of Witch Elves because I am not confident about my skills enough to try to tackle 20 models of organic models [translation: near naked female forms]. Nadinae helped me quite a bit get more confident about painting them. I experimented a bit with her paint approach and can now think I can see how I will go about painting Witch Elves.

Anyway, here she is. The sharp eyed among you will see multiple things that could be done better, but when I stop to think that this model is actually only 1.5" (37mm) high and the pictures I post are roughly 2 to more than 3 times the life size model, I am more than satisfied with what I was able to do with her.

*WIP: Nadinae T'Calt, Level I Sorceress - Half Sister to Marek T'Calt*
  
  
.

*PAINTING JOURNAL: Nadinae T'Calt, Half Sister to Marek T'Calt, Level I Sorceress*
Nadinae was primed using CIT white primer. 

The biggest challenge was painting the flesh to look natural. My painting skills are developing (at best) so this was a stretch for me to try to get the flesh tones such that they looked natural and layered smoothly. Also, VERY important.... she cannot be painted assembled. You MUST paint the model then assemble her. You flat out cannot reach parts of the model once assembled.

In summary, I am pleased with what I was able to do, but I still have a lot of practice to get where I think I should be. The transitions are not as smooth as I'd like. 

Anyway, here are my painting notes from this project. Thanks for following.

Flesh: 
1. Basecoat: Tallaran Flesh (CIT Foundation)
2. Shade Wash(es): Ogryn Flesh Wash (CIT)
3. Midtone: Tallaran Flesh on the higher points
4. Highlight: 3:3:1 Tallaran Flesh (CIT) / Elf Skintone (VGC# 72004) / Cloudy Grey (Reaper)
5. Final Wash: multiple coats of VERY thin wash of Flesh Skintone (VGC# ) applied where I wanted depth or shadows.

Armor(?) 
Well, I don't know what else to call it! It certainly won't protect her very much........

I wanted to go with a red hue in order to tie in with the rest of the army but not paint her bikini in red, so I used:
1. Basecoat: Tinny Tin(VGC# 72060)
2. Midtone: Hammered Copper (VGC# 72059)
3. Highlight: 3:1 Mix - Mithril Silver (CIT) / Hammered Copper (VERY light on the top extreme edge of her suit)

Hair: 
I am not as pleased with her hair as I have in the past with other models. (Maybe its because she is a showpiece model rather than a rank and file type.) I think I started too light and then spent the rest of the time trying to correct to the color I wanted. I think this cost me some of the definition of the hair. Here is what I ended up with:
1. Basecoat: Ivory (VMC# 70918)
2a. Wash 1: Ogryn Flesh (CIT Wash)
2b. Wash 2: Sepia (Very, very thin. It is way to dark at full strength for blond hair.)
3. Midtone: Bleached Bone (CIT) 
4. Wash 3: Gryphonia Sepia (CIT) (Again, VERY thin)
5. Extreme Highlight: Ivory/Bleached Bone on random hairs and tips.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The skin looks good to me; the only thing that is possibly off is that the shading seems to accentuate a seam on her neck.


----------



## apidude

*Khaine's Fist - WIP 2011.12.13*

Ok, after a bit of a touch up of the basecoats, I washed the whole model in Devlan Mud and then began to work on some of the details. I'm only showing one model to give you an idea of where we are with this update. The other models are at the same stage. I'll post another update next week and add a little painting details. C&C always welcome. Thanks for looking.
[I think they are looking a bit good for "bits bin" models....but I am biased...]

*Work In Process as of December 13, 2011, Khaine's Fists, Cold One Knights, Musician*
  
 




.


----------



## Midge913

The cold ones are looking really nice so far! Keep at it almost done!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Indeed your in the home stretch with these guys, such a great job. I really like how you did the under belly skin tones on them...GREAT! 

As for the Sorceress...It's to bad she'd kill me before...

Hahaha...

Im def digging the eye shadow mate, great job!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

He has the look of arrogance combined with fragility; very Dark Elf.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Looking really good mate - those cold ones are sweet, I still prefer the old thick jawed cold ones as models, but you have done a great job painting these up.

Your Sorceress is looking damn fine too. If I could offer any advice it would be to try a little wash/blend on the eyeshadow - the stark line of colour does stand out, but a little blend would help make it a little more natural. As I said though, a damn fine piece.:victory:

Also, have you used a silver basecoat on the staff? Its a little dificult to tell from the pics. If you have, adding a little silver to the Green marbling/power lines would help bring the effect out a little more. A transitional step might give more definition to the final highlight.

And I just noticed she's got lipstick on too - I know from personal experience how tricky that is to do, so well done bud!


----------



## Alexious

Great work on the Cold Ones. Well done


----------



## apidude

*Khaine's Fists, Marek T'Calt's Cold One Knights Unit 1 WIP 2011.12.16*

*WIP-Khaine's Fists, Cold One Knights, Unit 1 WIP 2011.12.16*
Well, I've been on a roll with these guys.... the painting seems to be going quicker and better than I anticipated. Since my last update, I completed work on more details, specifically the claws and spikes of the beast and the beginning highlights on the Knight's armor, and a few other smaller things. I did decide that the Musician's horn, originally conceived to be solid gold, should be horn with gold trim so I painted it with with a basecoat of Khemri Brown (CIT Foundation). Still plenty to do to get them to the Finish line, but what is left is "polish"....

C&C Welcome as always. 

Here are current pics of where we are today:

       
Now, on another note....

If you recall at the beginning of the month, I said that I had two units of Cold One Knights that needed painted. With the first unit nearly complete and time still remaining in the month of December, I thought I'd try to finish the 2nd unit of Knights as well before the month is up. That would then give me a full cohort of 10 Knights ready to rock and roll on the game table. [Also, getting them done will bring my total model count painted to 156 models since January 2011 and that is a good thing.]

Anyway, here are the beginning pics for the 2nd unit of Marek T'Calt's Khaine's Fists:

*Khaine's Fists, Unit 2 - 2011.12.16*
  

These models were purchased new and I have magnetized the riders and cold ones so that they may be painted separately unlike the official Challenge unit which had been purchase fully assembled from my local Independent's Bitz Bin. I will be basically following the same painting steps used for Unit 1 but they should be easier to paint some of the detail that was challenging about the first unit.

So, here we go.....15 days and counting.

.


----------



## Midge913

Those are really turning out nice!!!! I can't wait to see them in person!!!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Excellent work on all the scales.

The scheme looks a little flat at the moment; I feel it needs either a strong spot colour or sharper highlights on the armour to create texture.


----------



## apidude

*Final pics of Khaine's Fists, Marek T'Calt's Cold One Knights Unit 1*

Ok. That is it! I am done! My 2011 Heresy Online Painting Challenge is officially complete! I finished 11 out of the 12 months and ended up with 151 models which I officially painted with another 12 special characters completed. When I started in January 2011, nothing was painted. Everything was just assembled or primed.

Here are the BEFORE shots for December's official challenge unit (as always each image links to a larger image showing more detail.):

*Marek T'Calts Khaine's Fists, Cold One Knights, Unit 1*
 


And here is the finished unit.....
*Marek T'Calt's Khaine's Fists, Cold One Knights, Unit 1*
     

Note for the sharp eyed, there are still some touch ups that are needed to include cleanup painting, basing and clearcoat covering. With the Christmas holiday, my time is at a premium and I decided I'd post these "finished" models now, while I had the time, then truly finish the final details at my liesure during some of my time off (assuming I have any times available from all the family doings over the holidays).

Here are the detailed shots of each individual model. Each picture opens to a 800x600 larger picture if you are interested.

*Banner Carrier:*
    

*Champion:*
    

*Musician:*
    

*Rider No. 1:*
   

*Rider No. 2:*
   

I'll post my Painting Journal for these guys in a future post....
Thanks for following along on this journey. C&C welcome....

Happy Holidays, however you celebrate them.


.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Good work that man!

My only nitpick is that the eyes of the Cold Ones seem to be the same colour as the tongue, which looks wrong to me; possibly if you took the tongues down a shade or made the eyes slightly more orange it would look even better.


----------



## apidude

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Good work that man!
> 
> My only nitpick is that the eyes of the Cold Ones seem to be the same colour as the tongue, which looks wrong to me; possibly if you took the tongues down a shade or made the eyes slightly more orange it would look even better.


Thank you, Dave. Something about the head didn't look right to me, but I hadn't figured out it was the eyes/tongue......

I will take the tongue down a bit with a wash so that it is not a solid color. I wonder if it would look odd to have an orange pupil.....? Hmmmmm..... cat's eyes glow when light is shining on them....maybe it would be the same effect?

Thanks again.


----------



## Midge913

They turned out looking really nice!!!! We need to get a fantasy game in sometime soon. Congrats on the challenge!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

apidude said:


> T I wonder if it would look odd to have an orange pupil.....?


Without wishing to introduce colour theory to a polite discussion - Green, Violet, and Orange form a triadic scheme so it is academically valid.


----------



## apidude

*Painting Journal - Khaine's Fists, Cold One Knights*

*PAINTING JOURNAL: Marek's Cold One Knights, Khaine's Fists, Unit 1*
Everything was primed using CIT Black primer. Like in previous Painting Journal Entries, for this unit I used a lot of the techniques and color combinations that were already developed and described earlier in the PLOG which I won't repeat here. What follows is what is unique to Decembers Painting Challenge. 

Cold Ones: 
The biggest challenge was the Cold Ones themselves (that and the fact that the models had been assembled with the riders attached and I had to work around them to paint the lizards). I spent a lot of thought on these beasts. I looked at photographs of lizards. I browsed zoo web pages to look at the lizards on display. Mostly I decided that I needed a grey-green palette. The greys would help tie them into the rest of the army while the green's would make them "lizard-like" and life like. (I tend to lean toward as much realism as I can, given that we are painting Fantasy characters in a world of magic, etc. The fact that it is a world of magic is irrelevant...unless they are *creatures* of magic, the laws of nature will still drive the development of the creatures that inhabit it. Cold Ones are NOT creatures of magic, therefore, they would develop naturally and their hide should reflect this.)

Cold Ones Hide (underbelly): 
1. Basecoat: 1:1 mix - Cayman Green (VGC# 72067) / Khaki (VGC# 72061)
2. Shade Wash(es) [heavy or x2] in the recesses: Devlan Mud (CIT)
3. Midtone: 1:3 mix - Cayman Green / Khaki 

Cold Ones Scales (topside): 
1. Basecoat: 2:1 mix - Cayman Green / Dark Seagreen (VMC# 70868)
2. Shade Wash: Devlan Mud(CIT)
3. Highlight: Knarloc Green (CIT-Foundation) (Drybursh)

Cold Ones Claws/Spikes/Horns/Teeth: 
1. Basecoat: Khemri Brown(CIT-Foundation)
2. MidTone: 1:1 mix - Graveyard Earth (CIT) / Bleached Bone (CIT) or Bonewhite (VGC# 72034)
2a. Wash: Devlan Mud (light thinned wash)

Cold Ones Tack:
1. Basecoat: Charred Brown (VGC# 72045)
2. Midtone: 1:1 mix - Charred Brown/Beasty Brown(VGC# 72043)
3. Shade Wash: Devlan Mud(CIT) or 1:6 mix of Brown Ink(CIT)/Magic Wash

Knights:
Unlike The Hounds of Khaine, who try to avoid being seen in order to do their covert Dark Rider work, the members of Khaine's Fists are completely and insanely "in your face". They WANT you to see them coming toward you at full gallop with lances aiming at your private soft spots and riding on monstrous lizards that *want* to tear your shrieking head off. The brighter and more obvious, the better to them. They want you to see them from the opposite side of the battlfield and they want you to see when they turn thier lances toward you and lunge into a leaping gallop, their Cold Ones jumping 3 meters per stride...straight at *you*. 

Therefore, I decided they would be resplendent, using a lot more Gold and Metallics on them than I have on the rest of the Army with reds/purples/greys used as spot colors to tie them to the rest of the army.

BTW, although I posted it earlier in the PLOG, since I used a lot of gold on these guys, I repeat my approach to "Gold". The only difference with these Knights is that I replaced Tinny Tin with Hammered Copper(VGC# 72059) to brighten it a bit and to add a red hue to the basecoat:

*Painting Gold:*
1. Base: Hammered Copper (VGC# 72059)
2. Wash: Devlan Mud (CIT)
3. Midtone: Brassy Brass (VGC #72058) [on edges]
4. 1st Highlight: Bright Bronze (VGC# 72057) (drybrush)
5. Wash: Gryphonia Sepia (CIT) 
6. Extreme highlight: Mithril Silver (CIT) on extreme edges or very light drybrush.


----------



## Yria&Ogyon

great tabletop quality mate. I like the coldones a lot. Some rep from me!


----------



## apidude

*Final Summary And Assessment Of The 2011 Painting Challenge:*

I started the year in December 2010 with no models painted in my Dark Elf collection and with little painting skills. At the end of the year I have completed the following units:

Jan - 10 Corsairs with two weapons (old style metal)
Feb - 10 Corsairs with command and two weapons (new style plastics)
Mar - 20 Spearmen with spears and shields
April - 20 Spearmen with spears and shields.
May - 20 Black Guard with Halberds
June - 2 Reaper Crossbow teams (6 models)
July - 20 Executioners
Aug - 10 Shades (Mengil's Manflayers)
Sep/Oct - 20 Corsairs with Hand Crossbows and hand weapons, Unit 2
Nov - 10 "Hounds of Khaine" Dark Riders with Dark Steeds, Unit 1 and Unit 2
Dec - 5 "Khaine's Fists", Cold One Knights with Cold Ones, Unit 1
Total: 151 models painted

Commissioned: 
Manticore with Beastmaster / Dreadlord rider (2 models)
Teralt, Assassin of Khaine (1 model)
Cauldron of Blood with three Witch Elves (4 models)

Special Characters:
Sorceress on the Winds of Magic (1 model)
Sorceress, Robed with Staff (1 model)
Sorceress, Mounted (Dark Steed or Cold One) (2 models)
Sorceress, Nadinae T'Calt, half-sister to Marek T'Calt, Level 1 (1 model)

Total completed at end of the Challenge, December 31, 2011: 156 models (average = 14 models / month)

And while I made a significant dent in painting up my Dark Elf Army, I still have the following units waiting to be painted:

5 more "Khaine's Fists", Cold One Knights with Cold Ones, Unit 2
a few assassins including Shadowblade (2 or 3 models)
Witch Elves (20 models)
Crossbowmen (10 models)
two Dreadlords (one on a Cold One)
two Hydra's (one old and one new) with associated Beastmasters (6 models)
a new Chimera model (1 model)
a new Black Dragon model (and an old one if I feel like painting it) (1 or 2 models)
Two Dark Elf Chariots pulled by old model Cold ones. [WHAT to do about the old "fat" Cold Ones in the kit?! Hmmmm..... I could make one pulled by barded horses. I have a few spare Empire Barded Horses..... or I could buy a box of Lizardmen Saurus Calvary on Cold Ones and use the Cold Ones from that kit.]

You know, looking at what is left to do, I could do another year of painting Dark Elves.....! I didn't realize that.....

My painting skills have definitely improved. I am still not what I would call an excellent painter, but I am proud of the growth in skills my work has accomplished and can now see where my earlier work could be improved. More importantly, I think I better understand HOW it could be improved.

The Painting Challenge was an awesome way to get an army painted and to learn how to better my painting skills. Knowing that my models would be posted up next to some of the better painters on the forum, made me want to at least not look foolish and increased the attention to shading/highlighting and detail that I previously did not bother with.

Thanks, Humakt for modding the event and I'll be there when you fire up 2012-2013 challenge.....


----------



## Djinn24

Awesome work, I will be back next year and without having to move, I might actually finish up some stuff.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Dahhhh! That is still quit a list of stuff to paint. Do you ever get that feeling "How the hell am I going to paint all this?"

Your Knights look great Api and I know you said you were no quit finished with the small details yet, however if I may add, maybe some white elvish markings/lettering on the standard.

Keep up the great work Apidude!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Excellent progress there Apidude.


----------



## apidude

djinn24 said:


> Awesome work, I will be back next year and without having to move, I might actually finish up some stuff.


No doubt you will. What do you think you will paint?


Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Dahhhh! That is still quit a list of stuff to paint. Do you ever get that feeling "How the hell am I going to paint all this?" Your Knights look great Api and I know you said you were no quit finished with the small details yet, however if I may add, maybe some white elvish markings/lettering on the standard. Keep up the great work Apidude! Regards, DoE


Thanks, DoE and yep when I first took stock of what I had left to paint I went, "You've GOT to be kidding! I just spent a YEAR on this army and I have another year to go?!!" But then, I looked at it again and, with the exception of the Witch Elves unit and the Crossbowmen, they are all ones and twos.... which shouldn't take as much time as the full 20 model units I'm used to painting. (here's hoping).

I have been deliberately holding off on doing freehand work on the banners until I could do them all in one go. That way, they have some quality consistency and I can work from a theme (which isn't developed yet). Once the Witch Elves are done, then I will go through and finish the banners and the bases all at one time, using the same colors and materials.


Dave T Hobbit said:


> Excellent progress there Apidude.


Thanks, Dave, your suggestions have been invaluable over the year.


To all who have followed and commented. Thanks, your input, suggestions and feedback have been key to acheiving what I have done this year and it wouldn't have been completed to the level they were without you. I raise a Guinness to you!:drinks:


----------



## apidude

*Denaultrix T'Calt, Level 2 Sorceress on Cold One*

I have found that I rrrr....eeee....aaaa.....lllll.....yyyyy slow down with the Challenge over.

I am working on the 2nd unit of Cold One Knights and they are coming along. I have completed the Cold One models and have began working on the knights themselves tonight. 

I made one of the Cold Ones with a modified saddle and a magnet that would work with the OLD Sorceress mounted on a Cold One model (...the detail in the old metal models just doesn't feel right to me after painting the detail of the plastics.....) who is also magnetized so that she can ride on either a magnetized Dark Steed or the Cold One.

This model depicts one of Marek T'Calt's half sisters, Denaultrix. For those interested in the history of the T'Calt dynasty, check out *History of House Raca Sceadu*. It gives the core history of the T'Calt dynesty. Marek represents the fifth Lord of the House. 

Anyway, the Cold One Denaultrix is riding is one of the Cold Ones from the 2nd unit of "Khaine's Fists", so it gives you an idea what the Cold Ones will look like. Pictures of the unit will be later as I get the basecoats onto the knights.

*Denaultrix T'Calt - Aunt to Marek - Sorceress, Level 2 mounted on Cold One*
  
  

C&C are always welcome. Looking at the larger pics, I need to work on the boots. They are flat.

Thanks for looking.



.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

That looks like a very sexy beast, and fast too.



apidude said:


> I need to work on the boots. They are flat.


I find that the shine of polished leather is easiest to capture with a single extreme highlight on the folds; so I suggest lavender (Hormagaunt Purple or equivalent) would work on those boots.


----------



## apidude

Well, as seems to happen, I am busy working on my 2nd Unit of Cold One Knights, "Khaine's Fists", Part Two, when I began to hear the siren's call...(Well, that and I am now getting ready for my first Tournament and I already have one unit of Knights to play with). I want to get Morathi done and I will need the Crossbowmen for the Tournaments.

So, these two units jumped off of the "to do" shelf onto the active painting surface, elbowing the Knights aside for a bit.

*Morathi with Sulephet*
This model was purchased preassembled from Ebay. I was lucky. The head popped off in shipment and I nearly lost it when I threw away the shipping materials. 
 
  

*Dark Elf Crossbow Warriors*


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

AWhhhhhhhh! Im jealous dude, I want to get in on some Tourney action :angry:

Morathi should be LOADS of fun to paint, you better do her breasts justice! 

Good luck buddy!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## apidude

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Morathi should be LOADS of fun to paint, you better do her breasts justice!  Good luck buddy!
> 
> Regards,
> DoE


I will let you be the judge....
With such a discriminating and objective eye, you should be able to provide the finer points of critique ....

:wink:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Looking good.

The Crossbowmen are suitably dark without looking flat.

I suggest more paint on Morathi's breasts so that when DoE and all those other colonial reprobates are overcome with the twisted urge to fondle there is sacrificial layer to wear off.


----------



## apidude

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Looking good.
> The Crossbowmen are suitably dark without looking flat. I suggest more paint on Morathi's breasts so that when DoE and all those other colonial reprobates are overcome with the twisted urge to fondle there is sacrificial layer to wear off.


Will probably need to add an extra layer of clearcoat as well.....

... it is kind of .... well, ticklish, to get them suitably realistic for the underaged and over-hormoned followers of my PLOG, (although this may increase my numbers.....:so_happy: if I do it right)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

apidude said:


> ... it is kind of .... well, ticklish, to get them suitably realistic


Why bother? Anyone who has access (through one means or another) to a real pair of breasts will probably not actually be following your plog for the breasts; and anyone who does not have a comparison sample will get a nice surprise in later life when they discover that they are not actually such an unusual colour.


----------



## CLT40k

sweet work.... + rep


----------



## apidude

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Why bother? Anyone who has access (through one means or another) to a real pair of breasts will probably not actually be following your plog for the breasts; and anyone who does not have a comparison sample will get a nice surprise in later life when they discover that they are not actually such an unusual colour.


Ok, I'm at work and laughed out loud at this one...

... gotta sign off.....
:biggrin::laugh:


----------



## apidude

*Morathi on Sulephet, WIP 2012.01.07*

Basecoats have been applied. I painted the base coat for Sulephet using Reaper's Cloudy Grey and gave it a very heavy wash of Badab Black. I don't think the picture shows it very well, but what resulted was the black settled into the depressions and achieved most of what I was looking for. Now I will give a very light highlight to the wing membranes and will call it ready for play.

Morathi herself started off with a basecoat of Tallaran Flesh, washed with a light wash of Ogryn Flesh and then given another light coat of Tallaran Flesh. I don't feel at all done with her yet. The transitions on the skin need to be smoothed out a bit more.

Basecoat on the horns/claws was Khemri Brown......

Enough words....here are current status pics. 


*Morathi on Sulephet, WIP: 2012.01.07*
(Ok...I know. It kind of creeps me out to have her head floating apart from her body, but it IS a WIP.)

  
  

C&C welcome as always....



.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

So far so good Api, LOL, I didnt notice her head floating off to the side until you said something!

You still have a ways to go with her so I cant give any advice or compliment to much, I do however see a brown/dark color smeared or something under her left nipple (first pic)...yes I was checking out her boobies...:grin: It's Morathi, the hottest female in all of Warhammer, who would'nt?

Again, keep up the good work dude.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

apidude said:


> The transitions on the skin need to be smoothed out a bit more.


Although given how much skin she has exposed a little jerking could be forgiven.:wink:


----------



## apidude

*Morathi on Sulephet, WIP 2012.01.10*

Well, I've made significant progress on Morathi. (At least her head is no longer floating along separated from her body.) This is a very challenging model for me. All the exposed flesh is pushing my skills. I am wondering if perhaps I should have saved her until I'd painted up my unit of Witch Elves and had more practice painting loads of exposed female flesh. But, it is too late now...I have started and must finish.

Anyway, here is where I am at present.

*Morathi and Sulaphet, 2012.01.10*
  
  

I am going to pretty much call it quits on Morathi herself. I've noticed that as I have worked on her tonight that the more I do, the further I get from what I want. I don't want to get so many layers of paint that she looks like a hooker on First and Main instead of the enchanting beauty she is supposed to be....

Sulephet, however, is another matter. I want to do some more detail work on the reins, eyes, mane and hooves and will post another update later in the month. I will be doing some traveling for the next week and won't be able to paint.

Thanks for looking.
Your comments are welcome.

.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Great work as usual Api. I like the fact you have stuck with the paler hair colour - its just nice to see someone throwing out the "rulebook" when it comes to what people expect.

Have fun on your travels mate. Oh, and Happy New Year all!:biggrin:

(I know its late . . been too drunk to type up till now!)
:laugh:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Awhh buddy, shes coming along nicely! I understand tho what you mean when you dont really want to mess her up and cake on paint. At least there is other parts you can paint up while you progress your fleshy skills on the witchs...

See ya when you get back dude.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The blonde hair has come out very well.


----------



## apidude

*Morathi on Sulephet, Finished 01/19/2012*

Ok, she is finished. Have at her guys. She ended up being much more difficult than I originally thought she would be. However, I'll give you all a chance to give me some suggestions before I go into details on the challenges this model presented me.
Here are the finished pics. I won't mind taking her to games...that much I will say.

*Morathi and Sulaphet, 2012.01.19*
  
  

Now, on to the squad of Crossbowmen that I need to finish by February 5, 2012. It's time for my first tourney (Well, at least they will look good.)

Oooops! Forgot Sulephet's red eyes..... Drat!!!:headbutt:



.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The muscle definition looks good.

I am less sure about the bone areas; the larger spines look a touch abrupt against the dark areas. Possibly they would sit more naturally if they transitioned toward dark brown as they approached the body.



apidude said:


> Oooops! Forgot Sulephet's red eyes..... Drat!!!:headbutt:


I think the jet black eyes look good.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I am less sure about the bone areas; the larger spines look a touch abrupt against the dark areas. Possibly they would sit more naturally if they transitioned toward dark brown as they approached the body.


Good eyes you have there Dave.

I think he's got a point Apidude, now that he mentions it.

I've found that a good way to blend simply but effectively, when it comes to bones or horns at least, is more difficult to describe than it is to do - but here goes:-

Start with your dark base colour and coat the whole horn. Add a little of your lighter tone and start to draw your brush along the length of the horn/bone, leaving little linear strokes visibly distinct towards the horn base. Add a little more of the lighter colour and repeat a little closer to the end/point of the horn, again leaving the transition between the two colours as a fine series of distinct brush strokes.

Do that all the way to the tip of the horn, to as light a shade as you like, give it a little devlan wash and you're done.

I've used this technique myself and its a really great effect for minimal painting time. You end up with a horn that looks very natural, with the varying striations gradually lightening along its length.


----------



## Scythes

That is a great model, nice smooth colors all around, the skin on her and her hair look good too. Keep it up, I cna't wait to see more.


----------



## apidude

*The Beast of Kal Garond*

I haven't been on for a while. Without the "pressure" of the painting challenge, I have found that my pace has slowed drastically. That being said, tho, I am going to be playing in my first tournament and I want to get everything I will be using painted.

So, as I will be taking a Hydra (and I HAPPENED to have one needing painted) I did so. 

I did not take any "before" shots, but it was simply the Hydra primed black. This model is Finecast, not metal.
For the sharp eyed, you'll notice that the Beastmasters are the models from the Old Hydra kit. ( I like them better than the new ones.) I will paint up the new Beastmasters another time when I'm looking for something to do.

Anyway, enough chatter. Here are the pics. I consider them still WIP. There are highlights and details (armour and cloth on the beastmasters and a bit of highlighting on the hydra that need to be done, but it is game ready.

*Hydra with Beastmasters*
 
 

It is done enough for me to take to the game table. More later as it develops....

...I need to move on to get a 20 model unit of Crossbowmen ready as well....


BTW, Dave and DD. I tried your approach on the horns on the back of the beast and think I see how to do it. I am not totally happy with how they turned out but may go back after the tourney and repaint them and see if I can bring out the "streaks" a little clearer....

.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Excellent aggression there; head three is particularly making me think rage!

The sloped base adds a subtle edge to the pose too; it seems to be rearing more than usual.


----------



## apidude

*Crossbowmen and Game Summary*

It has been a long time since I visited and updated my PLOG. The last I updated was when I posted pics of my Hydra.

Well, tourney time has begun and, I got toasted in my first round. Big blocks of 49 Skaven monks and clanrats surrounding a Plague Furnace and a Screaming Bell. Suffice it to say, I took a lot of crossbows... a unit of Crossbows (14), Shades with Crossbows (10), Dark Riders (7) and two Reaper Crossbow teams. Each turn I was releasing 74 bolts into his hordes and taking out a handful of his models each turn. Coupled with a Lvl 4 with Lore of Metal and a Level 2 on a Dark Steed with Lore of Fire.... I was shooting the blazes out of his units. Mostly I had whittled his 50+ units down by about half by the time they got close enough for me to think about vacating the premises.

Then he got through his Dreaded Thirteenth Spell and I was unable to dispel it and my Crossbowmen and the Level 4 Sorceress turned into Clanrats or some such nonsense and it took the wind out of my sails. My Level 2 managed to hit one unit with Fulminateing Flame Cage and followed up by hitting them with Flame Storm. Over half the unit (25) went up in a fireball from the Flame Storm The rest broke and ran, activating the Flame Cage and another 8 models flared into piles of ash. They kept running.... but that was all that was good. He pulled off the victory by a large margin.

Anyway, enough of that blathering. Here is the unit of crossbowmen that I took with the Level 4 included. She also carried Lifetaker, the uber crossbow. I figured since I had her in with the missile troops (with her Sacrificial Dagger) I'd give her a crossbow as well. 

These models are not complete. They are simply table top ready. I will add more to them in terms of shading and highlighting and detailing over the next month.

*WIP: Marek's Crossbows with Level 4 Sorceress*
 



.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Interesting banner.


----------



## apidude

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Interesting banner.


It was gathering dust in my bits bin. I think it belonged to the old Cold One Knight kit. Biggest problem is that it makes the model WAY top heavy. It took two Rare Earth Magnets to hold the model in place and if I do not mount it on a Movement Tray it tips immediately.


----------



## apidude

While I have begun to organize myself and my Lizardmen for the 2012 Heresy Online Painting Challenge, I still haven't completely left my denizens of Naggaroth.

I have two Dark Elf Chariots that I want to complete before I get too focused on Lustria.

I trashed the old Cold One models that came with the chariots and instead paired them up with 4 new Cold Ones from my second unit of Cold One Knights. The Knights were deliberately made with magnets so that the riders could be detached from the Cold Ones so that they could do double duty as Chariot pullers. The Chariot itself will be magnetized to match up the magnets on the Cold Ones and on the bottom of the wheels so that it will mount on my movement trays with their steel veneer. (Check out my Tutorial on making movement trays at "Of Magnets and Movement Trays"). 

Here is the starting pic. The Cold Ones were painted earlier when I was working on my 2nd unit of Knights.
*WIP: Marek's Hammers - Dark Elf Cold Ones Chariot Team* (Clik on pic for a larger version)
 

I am not certain how quickly I will get these done but I will be working on them over the next two weeks before I get going with my Lizards....

(I'd like to take one of them, at least, to a game on Thursday....I play Deamons in Round 2 of the tourney I'm in..... It/they will be partnering with a unit of Cold One Knights in a one/two punch approach.... one charges then the 2nd goes into a flank.)


.


----------



## Midge913

those are going to look great with the new style Cold Ones!


----------



## apidude

*Chariot WIP - 20120228*

I got a little work done on the Chariots themselves and also began working on the crew. Here is a WIP shot of the chariot. The crew does not have enough done to them to warrant a WIP pic yet.

Like discussed previously in this PLOG, my blackened steel is a combination of 20 drops of Natural Steel (Vallejo) with 5 drops of black added to darken it. By using the black it makes the metal look rough and like it was quickly made, not quite the finish one would expect from their blasted cousins the High ELves. If I want to add additional shadow I then wash it with Badab Black, but mostly it doesn't need it. I water it down quite thin when I apply it and it tends to dry with a blotchy effect.

The color of the Chariot which is not my blackened steel is Vallejo's Tinny Tin.... a nice dark almost red/copper color.

Here is the update:
*WIP: Marek's Hammers - Dark Elf Cold Ones Chariot Team* (Clik on pic for a larger version)
 

More later as it develops....


.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Good work on the Cold One; the mix of green and bone looks natural.


----------



## Midge913

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Good work on the Cold One; the mix of green and bone looks natural.


Agreed. 

The chariot basket is coming along nicely as well.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Ohhh wonderful work so far Apidude!

Glad to see you have busy as well since I have been gone. That's a chaos chariot correct? I havent looked at mine yet, but I think I did the same thing with mine.

Anyways, shes looking great dude! Lets see the crew....hehehe!

Rep inbound!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## apidude

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Ohhh wonderful work so far Apidude!
> 
> Glad to see you have busy as well since I have been gone. That's a chaos chariot correct? I havent looked at mine yet, but I think I did the same thing with mine.
> 
> Anyways, shes looking great dude! Lets see the crew....hehehe!
> 
> Rep inbound!
> 
> Regards,
> DoE


Nope. It is an actual Dark Elf Chariot. The local independent had two of them on the shelves shortly after the newest edition of the DE Codex. While in the codex, I could not find the model on GW website so, figuring that it was going the way of the Dodo Bird, I grabbed both of them. They have been sitting in their boxes for a LONG time waiting for the right time...Now.

The only problem that I found was that the old model used the old style "Fat" Cold Ones and I simply could not see putting them on the table with those old models. A little ingenuity and magnets and the Cold One Knights steeds now double as Chariot pullers..... problem solved.

Thanks for the rep. I'll post pics of the crew later this week. I have one of the units ready for my tourney game tonight. I am paring it up with my first unit of Cold One Knights. I intend to do a 1/2 punch with them.... one unit into the front of a unit of Plaguebearers and the other into its flank. 

We will see if it works......


.


----------



## apidude

*Bloodied Chariot....*

Well, Marek's Raiders Dark Elves took another bashing at the hands of an experienced Daemons player BUT it was not a total rout...

Two Reaper Bolt throwers connected and took two wounds off of his general, the Keeper of Secrets then, when he cast Siren Song on one 16 man unit of spearmen, they charged, survived and took another wound off him and held. I then charged his flank with a second unit of spearmen and took the remaining two wounds. That was the high point of the game for me and it happened in turn 3 so he went without magic from that point on. However, that didn't really matter because in my first magic phase my level 4 sorceress got sucked into the warp with 11 out of 14 crossbowmen.... on her first magic cast.... <sigh>. Fickle are the winds of magic..... Fun game nonetheless.

I had been working feverishly to get one of the Dark Elf Chariots ready for the game and it did its part against a large unit of Daemonettes. Here is how it looked on the tabletop. (Note: The crew are simply stuck onto the basket with "Sticky Tack"...they are not finished so I wanted to be able to remove them to paint on them further.) 

*WIP: Marek's Hammer: Dark Elf Chariot 1*
  
  


.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

A fine example of vehicular mahem there Apidude. I feel almost sad when I think of my poor chariot - its in my gallery as a pic, but its sitting on a shelf at home in about four pieces after a dreaded "dragging sleave of doom" incident knocked it off the table.

Nice natural bronzes and the cold ones are still cool - good looking models mate.


----------



## Midge913

Chariot is shaping up nicely! The weathered bronze is very nice as DD already mentioned.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat

All your progress is excellent, the Chariot is coming along really well too - keep up the good work

+rep


----------



## apidude

For those of you who followed this PLOG, I have another one running for 2012 Painting Challenge. I am painting Lizardmen. The link is below......


.... if you are interested. Hope to see you there.


----------

